# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Le strip du mercredi qui maintenant est celui du dimanche.

## Dr Greenthumb

Marrant ça, je viens de le capter qu'à l'instant ce nouveau couly strip.

En tout cas il est bien sympatoche, et si y en a 1 tous les presque mercredi, moi je dis chouettos !

En fait Couly, c'est le bien.

----------


## Pelomar

Je suis sur que c'est un gros fayke "le strip du mercredi"
En tout cas, bien marrant celui la oué  ::XD::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et non, pas fayke, Couly a l'air motivé pour en faire un tous les mercredis.(ou presque)

----------


## Pelomar

Sérieux ?  ::w00t:: 
Alors dans ce cas ca canarde sévèrement, Couly nous t'aimons !  ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

Pas mal ce strip  ::o: 

dommage que ron meurt  ::'(:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Moi, je vois déjà venir "bin hedo c'est trop rapproché, alors on va passer à bimensuel".  ::XD::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Moi j'attends la Bédé Couly hein  ::unsure:: 

Vous lui dites à la rédac qu'on attends que ça?

----------


## Pelomar

En même temps mercredi c'est dans 4 jours.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Moi, je vois déjà venir "bin hedo c'est trop rapproché, alors on va passer à bimensuel".


Clair, ça va finir comme le Canard à l'orange.

----------


## Arseur

> Clair, ça va finir comme le Canard à l'orange.


Nan, Couly ne peut pas être aussi naze que Sylvine... :fanboy:

----------


## ToasT

Couly on t'aime. Je vais faire un skyblog en ton honneur.

----------


## Nadoue

> Moi j'attends la Bédé Couly hein 
> 
> Vous lui dites à la rédac qu'on attends que ça?


Et un calendrier pour 2009 !!  :;):

----------


## apul

Entre les bd du canard et lebardegandi, il chôme pas le Couly. On t'adore !

----------


## r2djbeuh

Moi ce que je préfére, c'est le mercredi matin, quand on peu voir Couly faire* son strip en direct sur la webcam  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::wub:: 







* : Ah ? on me glisse dans l'oreillette que l'on peut remplacer par le faire dessiner, qui prête moins à la confuse.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pouf, le couly strip du mercredi vient de paraitre. Par contre, un conseil, sauvegardez semaine après semaine, Didier Couly c'est le roi du renouveau, il veut pas qu'on puisse voir les vieux.

En même temps je le comprend les vieux sont cons et puent la pisse.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai du mal avec la phrase de la 4ème vignette :
"On a complètement insonorisé la salle pour faire des *cacades* de mimes*{drôle de symbole}*".

Il doit y avoir une lettre qui manque à cascades et le symbôle c'est quoi ? Une virgule, une lettre... Je sèche.


En parlant de sauvegarder les strips, si quelqu'un à tous ceux de la v2 du site, ça m'intéresse. C'est plus facile à relire que de chercher dans les anciens CPC.  ::):

----------


## Erokh

la tête du fogiel, priceless  :^_^:

----------


## getcha

Il se pipolise le couly

----------


## Maxwell

> J'ai du mal avec la phrase de la 4ème vignette :
> "On a complètement insonorisé la salle pour faire des *cacades* de mimes*{drôle de symbole}*".


Alors cacades ça doit être une coquille pour cascades et le drôle de symbole c'est un simple-quote fermant, l'ouvrant étant beaucoup plus petit et bien en haut à gauche du 'On du début de la phrase.

Sinon vraiment excellent ce strip, ça change des lapins débiles et en plus j'ai vu la fin de cette emmission, ce qui le rend encore plus terrible.

Ils sont vraiment perchés les Bogda.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

ok, il a fait une modif je l'envoie!

----------


## PrinceGITS

::huh:: 
Elle où la modif ? [DTC proof]
Car j'ai beau faire un CTRL+F5, je ne vois pas de différence...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Hého deux secondes.

Edit: hop! Ctrl+F5

----------


## crazycow

1...2 ...toujours pas !

----------


## getcha

il faut le temps que ca compile

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Hého deux secondes.
> 
> Edit: hop! Ctrl+F5


Haaa, c'est si long que ça ? Half a encore mal codé quelque chose ?  ::siffle:: 

Edit : c'est bon.  ::): 
Bon, je garde les 2 versions pour archives personnelles.

----------


## Maxwell

> Bon, je garde les 2 versions pour archives personnelles.


Pfff, fanboy va.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Haaa, c'est si long que ça ? Half a encore mal codé quelque chose ? 
> 
> Edit : c'est bon. 
> Bon, je garde les 2 versions pour archives personnelles.


Bouarf, faut que je le resize sous toshop car je recois ca par mail.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pfff, fanboy va.


:assume:




> Bouarf, faut que je le resize sous toshop car je recois ca par mail.


Mince, on peut pas accuser Half alors...

----------


## ERISS

::huh::  J'ai rein compris à la bd: Couly stp, remets un peu de pipi-caca (mais pas trop hein).
Qunqun peut me faire un dessin?

----------


## b0b0

> Bouarf, faut que je le resize sous toshop car je recois ca par mail.


 ::o:  Ce preveligiay

----------


## apul

ahah le ariel est aussi priceless  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pouf, le couly strip du mercredi vient de paraitre. Par contre, un conseil, sauvegardez semaine après semaine,



Waaah mirde je l'ai pas save celui avec George et je sais plus quoi 
le premier quoi si quelqun l'a il peut me l'envoyer 


merci

----------


## ToasT

Et les droits d'auteur de Couly dans toussa si on les sauve ?

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai rein compris à la bd: Couly stp, remets un peu de pipi-caca (mais pas trop hein).
> Qunqun peut me faire un dessin?

----------


## Karibou

Je prefere ceux de Gameblog.



...



 ::mellow::

----------


## PrinceGITS

VG Cats est pas mal. Mais ce n'est pas le même registre que Couly. Ca me fait penser à Kid Paddle version Gen4.

----------


## Guest

> VG Cats est pas mal. Mais ce n'est pas le même registre que Couly. Ca me fait penser à Kid Paddle version Gen4.


VG Cats c'est assez énorme, surtout que le mec hésite pas à mettre la dose de temps à autres.

----------


## XWolverine

> Par contre, un conseil, sauvegardez semaine après semaine, Didier Couly c'est le roi du renouveau, il veut pas qu'on puisse voir les vieux.


Pour accéder aux anciens, il suffit de remplacer le 3 du bout de l'URL par 2 ou 1, non ?
http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?...lyStrip&strip=

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Pour accéder aux anciens, il suffit de remplacer le 3 du bout de l'URL par 2 ou 1, non ?
> http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?...lyStrip&strip=


Fallait pas le dire !!! C'était reservé aux VIP premium !!! ::o:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Salaud! Salaud!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et ouais, ça te rajoute du boulot. Il faut effacer les anciens fichiers maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Non, mais j'essaye toujours de négocier avec Couly pour qu'on les laisse donc je dégage pas tout le code pour voir les anciens.

----------


## XWolverine

> Fallait pas le dire !!! C'était reservé aux VIP premium !!!


Oups, j'avais oublié. Faut que je fasse gaffe, un jour, je vais lâcher l'URL de la webcam, si ça continue  ::(:

----------


## Arseur

Eh bin alors, ce Couly est un scandale ! On est credi, aujourd'hui ?
Couly, apprenti-Sylvine ?
Je croyais que c'était l'inverse...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Eh bin alors, ce Couly est un scandale ! On est credi, aujourd'hui ?
> Couly, apprenti-Sylvine ?
> Je croyais que c'était l'inverse...


C'est en cours de mettage en ligne. Bande de nazes.

----------


## Maxwell

> C'est en cours de mettage en ligne. Bande de nazes.


Quelle bande d'ingrats j'te jure ...



Bon, ça arrive ou quoi ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Dans 30 minutes.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Trop long !  ::P:

----------


## half

> Trop long !


On line : http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?...yStrip&strip=4

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est moi ou la qualité est pourri cette fois ?
On dirait du jpg et non du png...

Ouais, je chipote, mais ça fait un peu dégeux quand même.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> C'est moi ou la qualité est pourri cette fois ?
> On dirait du jpg et non du png...
> 
> Ouais, je chipote, mais ça fait un peu dégeux quand même.


Je suis même pas sûr qu'on peut juxtaposer les mots "qualité de l'image" et "couly"  ::rolleyes::  c'est pas de l'art non plus, on lui demande des blaguounettes s'tout

D'ailleurs ils s'en sort méga bien cette semaine  ::wub::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, le strip est génial. Mais la qualité de l'image ne correspond pas au format utilisé.
Il y a des pixels chelous au bord des traits noirs et c'est typique d'une compression jpg...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Couly dessine les strips.
Il les scans.
Sauvegarde la planche complète en JPEG.
Colorise le tout sous toshop.
Me les envoie, je les découpe en bandes, et les enregistre en png.

Y'aurait une perte de qualité dans le processus? Probable monseigneur.




> Je suis même pas sûr qu'on peut juxtaposer les mots "qualité de l'image" et "couly"  c'est pas de l'art non plus, on lui demande des blaguounettes s'tout


Par contre, le coté "dessin fait par un mome sur le coin d'une table", c'est son truc et c'est un choix, mais il est capable de faire des planches super chiadés, très classes.
Cet homme a beaucoup de talent ne vous y trompez pas.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oki. Je me contenterais de cette qualité pour mes archives perso. :monprécieux:

----------


## O.Boulon

Excusez moi, je passe juste pour traiter Daku Tenshi de putain de con.

----------


## half

> Oki. Je me contenterais de cette qualité pour mes archives perso. :monprécieux:


Fait un backup on sait jamais.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est prévu avec le stockage en chambre forte à température et hygrométrie contrôlées.  ::):

----------


## Septa

> Par contre, le coté "dessin fait par un mome sur le coin d'une table", c'est son truc et c'est un choix, mais il est capable de faire des planches super chiadés, très classes.
> Cet homme a beaucoup de talent ne vous y trompez pas.


On veut bien le croire...

Mais bon... Un jour on saura si Couly il fait autre chose que les bds de canardpc/feu-joystick ?

En fait c'est qui en fait Couly ?
Moebius ? Bilal ? Gotlib ? Geluck ? ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Hergé.

EDIT : haha, faut que je montre le dernier strip à ma mère, qui est fan d'Obispo. Avec mon père on la fait déjà bien chier sur ce chanteur, là cay énorme (cmb)

----------


## Septa

> Hergé.


Non Hergé il savait pas faire de planche chiadé sans ses assistants...

Il avait un bon sens de la "mise en page"... Mais bon le chiadage...


Franquin peut être ?

----------


## Nelfe

Ptet Brueghel l'ancien sinon  ::P: h34r:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Par contre, le coté "dessin fait par un mome sur le coin d'une table", c'est son truc et c'est un choix, mais il est capable de faire des planches super chiadés, très classes.
> Cet homme a beaucoup de talent ne vous y trompez pas.


J'en doute pas un seul instant, d'ailleurs on l'a bien vu à noeël de l'année dernière avec les lapins qui sont dans la rue, me souvient plus du numéro, mais le style simpliste qu'il se donne est tout à fait adapté à ses strips et je suis persuadé que ça serait moins lolz0r s'il dessinait autrement.




> Excusez moi, je passe juste pour traiter Daku Tenshi de putain de con.


J0r l'autre, y cherche même po à comprendre ce que je voulais dire par là (en même temps personne à compris apparement  :<_<: )

(3ème fois la même journée qu'on me traite de con, et j'ai même pas commencé à bosser, alors j'en rajoute un quatrième mentalement et je relance de deux Sganarelles)

----------


## Septa

P'tain mais je suis con...

En fait c'est Frantico...


Ou alors Rodolphe Töpffer.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> En fait c'est Frantico...


D'la merde !


Pardon, je m'emporte.

----------


## Guest

Ou Morris.

----------


## Nelfe

Ou b0b0

----------


## Castor

> Et non, pas fayke, Couly a l'air motivé pour en faire un tous les mercredis.(ou presque)


PLAGIAT!

----------


## Guest

> PLAGIAT!


Pourquoi, toi aussi t'as un site où Couly fait un strip chaque mercredi ?

C'est fou comme coïncidence quand même.

----------


## Castor

> Pourquoi, toi aussi t'as un site où Couly fait un strip chaque mercredi ?
> C'est fou comme coïncidence quand même.


...  ::|:

----------


## Guest

> ...


Huhuhu.  ::):

----------


## Reguen

> PLAGIAT!


Tente déjà de remotiver crazycow :D

----------


## crazycow

HEY..il était clair que ce devait être une action "commune" chuis pas stripper attitré (ou alors je demande un salaire !  ::ninja:: ), et en plus je sais pas me déhancher (strip tout ça..)

----------


## Reguen

Tu es celui qui a le plus le temps pour ça  ::P: 

Castor pouponne, Shiva zombize, VosT boobe comme pas permis, johnnybaguos fait glouglou, Oni tente de rater ses études (sans succès) et j'suis occupé à déprimer. Toi tu fais des Castor en matières bizarres ^^

----------


## crazycow

Nan je taffe moi sale étudiant qui fout rien de tes journées!

----------


## Reguen

> Nan je taffe moi sale étudiant qui fout rien de tes journées!


Nan tu attends les jolies filles en tchatant sur IRC avec 2, 3 interventions par jour parce que quelqu'un ne trouve pas le raccourci vers WoW  ::P: 

Pour en revenir au sujet, je préfère les strips papier. Ceux-là sont sympas mais... trop absurdes (dans le bon sens) pour moi  ::):

----------


## Goji

On remarque aisement, dans le n°164 de Canard PC, que Couly a entamé (peut-être malgré lui...) une période certaine de régression, d'introspection, qui le mèneront inévitablement à l'abstrait.
Collègues lecteurs, attendons-nous sous peu à une période d'expérimentations de toutes sortes.


_Prémonition (Photocopie n°051, 42x42 cm, collec. priv.)_

----------


## ERISS

La remise en question c'est bien, emmerder le monde c'est pas mal aussi.
Dans le reboot permanent on n'avance pas beaucoup (non plus dans une vieille config vérolée).
C'était le moment aphoriste.  :<_<:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bonjour. Le strip est en ligne. Merci. Au revoir.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Couly Strip n°4 : "la semaine prochaine, ne manquez pas les aventures d'Ariel et d'Edouard"

Couly Strip n°5 : Bill Portes Vs Pomme... Remboursez !


Mais sinon, très bien le strip.

----------


## Arseur

Merci Couly, mais boudiou il est court (CMB-proof) cette semaine le strip ?!  ::blink:: 
Caytun scandale, une fois de plus !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Pourquoi le strip par défaut (sur http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?action=coulyStrip ) c'est toujours Libertad de Pétar ?

----------


## XWolverine

J'aime pas trop, le dernier.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais, pas génial.

Bah, personne n'est parfait  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

moi j'adore Old Billy vs Old Steve

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Couly est un peu deg il a oublié de teaser sur le prochain épisode à la fin du strip.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Couly est un peu deg il a oublié de teaser sur le prochain épisode à la fin du strip.


Il peut nous le faire en post ici hein ! ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> moi j'adore Old Billy vs Old Steve


Pluzun, y m'a bien fait marrer

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Couly est un peu deg il a oublié de teaser sur le prochain épisode à la fin du strip.


De toute façon, ils correspondent pas les teasers  ::(:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> De toute façon, ils correspondent pas les teasers


(je crois que c'est ça la blague  :;):  )

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le nouveau strip est en ligne.  ::wub:: 
Toujours Old Billy et Old Steve pour celui-ci.

Par contre, c'est signé Couly et Otto. Donc soit c'est un jeu de mots de j'ai loupé, soit Couly a embauché un scénariste.  ::):

----------


## Arseur

> Le nouveau strip est en ligne. 
> Toujours Old Billy et Old Steve pour celui-ci.
> 
> Par contre, c'est signé Couly et Otto. Donc soit c'est un jeu de mots de j'ai loupé, soit Couly a embauché un scénariste.


Mais où va le monde ?

 ::O: uhlabelleperche:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

The psycho Boulon Show ::XD:: 




> Mais où va le monde ?


Dans le mur ? ::huh::

----------


## XWolverine

J'aime pas non plus (dois être réfractaire à Billy et Steve).
Des lapins, des lapins, des lapins  ::wub::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Deçu  ::sad:: 
Enfin tout le monde a des hauts et des bas (voire des collants!)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Par contre, c'est signé Couly et Otto. Donc soit c'est un jeu de mots de j'ai loupé, soit Couly a embauché un scénariste.


Ou un coloriste  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Subissez le courroux de Couly!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hahahahaha ! Trop bon  :^_^: 

Tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi il vient jamais sur le forum Couly ? Il nous snob ?

----------


## Pelomar

Wouah aynorme  ::XD:: 

Je n'aime plus d'autre que Couly
:frustréduconcourscpc:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Subissez le courroux de Couly!


M'en fout j'ai pu sauvegarder avant l'effacement ! :fanboy:




> Tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi il vient jamais sur le forum Couly ? Il nous snob ?


Au moins, il nous lit.  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

Tain Couly il s'est vexé  ::o: 
Zêtes chiant les gars, il va tomber en dépression à cause de vous  ::cry::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Mouhahahaha ils se sont fait powned by Couly, c'est la classe américaine ça !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Subissez le courroux de Couly!
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/7...4d1e6eabae.jpg


Je...

Plus beau jour de ma vie...


Je vote pour Couly président du monde  :^_^: 

(et il a parlé de la bande à Ruquier parce que j'ai fait un jeu de mot de merde?  ::|: )

Nota bene: faire un commentaire désobligeant sur le strip de Couly chaque mercredi même s'il est génial (ce qui arrive la plupart du temps remarque (ahah je me rattrape!))

----------


## orime

Ah ah génial la réponde de couly ! 

Bravo en tout cas, et oui quand est -ce qu'on le voit sur le fofo lui hein ???

: provocl'artiste:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Hahahahaha ! Trop bon 
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi il vient jamais sur le forum Couly ? Il nous snob ?


(il doit avoir d'autres choses à foutre j'imagine  :^_^: )

----------


## mescalin

'tain et dire que je viens de me rendre compte que c'était un nouveau strip ! C'était donc vrai, yen aura tous les mercredis ! youpi !  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## DakuTenshi

(han je viens de comprendre pour Zémoure, il a pas cherché l'orthographe c'est tout :D )

----------


## Arseur

::cry::  tof.coincoin est hors-ligne... une fois de plus  ::(:

----------


## Goji

J'ai un bon tuyau à filer à Couly, pour mettre fin au mauvais strips : arrêter de fumer des spetz !

----------


## Tictacman

des lecteurs de télé 7 jours....


rolalala comment vous vous faites cassssser !! 

+1 Couly ! 

hum, un peu de serieux tout de même.

----------


## crazycow

HAHA le retour du jedi .HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

----------


## TheToune

::o:  Oh my ...
Je suis mort de rire ...


Il est génial celui là  ::wub::  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Enorme  ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Regardez moi tous ces faillots qui ont peur de se faire moucher par Couly par strip interposé.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce strip est une honte ! :veuxunnouveaustripsurleslecteursduforum:

----------


## NitroG42

> Regardez moi tous ces faillots qui ont peur de se faire moucher par Couly par strip interposé.


Normalement, on dit fayots, TAPAYTTE

----------


## Pelomar

> Regardez moi tous ces faillots qui ont peur de se faire moucher par Couly par strip interposé.


Couly, je le pwned q lq kqlqsh  :B): 

(et on dit fayots)

----------


## NitroG42

> Couly, je le pwned q lq kqlqsh 
> 
> (et on dit fayots)


Tu t'es fait grillé !
Sinon moi canard pc chuis trop un fou, je pourrais me faire couper un bras ou me jeter sous un bus pour la rédac  ::o: 

Par contre, je sais pas comment, mais je trouvera quand même le moyen de poster sur le forum.

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu t'es fait grillé !
> Sinon moi canard pc chuis trop un fou, je pourrais me faire couper un bras ou me jeter sous un bus pour la rédac


genre le petit amant fidèle qui suit la femme constamment mais qui ne tirera jamais son coup ?

----------


## NitroG42

> genre le petit amant fidèle qui suit la femme constamment mais qui ne tirera jamais son coup ?


Exactement !
Par ce qu'à la fin, c'est eux qui meurent tranquille, alors que la femme, elle sera rongé par le remord.

----------


## Goji

Mouai, j'aurais tendance à chercher la page 2 du strip…

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Regardez moi tous ces faillots qui ont peur de se faire moucher par Couly par strip interposé.


Pas sur... y avait qu'à voir la réaction de DakuTenshi.




> Mouai, j'aurais tendance à chercher la page 2 du strip…


 :^_^: 
J'ai même rafraichit la page, histoire d'être sur que toutes les images avaient été chargées.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tin me suis marré comme un pauv'e con pendant 3 minutes alors que c'est vraiment d'la marde cette semaine :vasycoulyjtattend:

----------


## XWolverine

> Subissez le courroux de Couly!


Wahou, la célébrité est assurée  ::lol::  ... ou pas (en fait, Couly répond aux critiques, avec humour  :^_^: ).

Bon, ben c'est bien, ça prouve qu'il nous lit (ou que Zoulou a cafté).

Cela dit, je maintiens, je préfère les lapins . Bon, maintenant, ça me gêne un peu, mais les Old Billy vs Old Steve que j'aimais pas, ben ils sont mieux que le strip du jedi  ::|:  (l'idée est bonne, mais bon, l'histoire ...)
C'pô grave, hein, pas taper, sur une publi hebdo, y'a forcément des hauts et des bas  :^_^:

----------


## Tictacman

moi j'aime bien, le non sens, l'humour bêbête...
Et pis moi j'aime pas les gens qui dise moi j'aime pas, donc en faite je m'aime pas moi même, et ce mur est une impasse.  ::mellow::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon, ben c'est bien, ça prouve qu'il nous lit (ou que Zoulou a cafté).


Vous inquiétez pas, si vous voyez un invité en train de lire ce topic, c'est à 10 contre 1 couly qui prend la température.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pour le coup, il doit être avec ses 2 frangins, en ce moment.

----------


## XWolverine

Ils sont partis  :^_^:  (mais y'a Gringo)

----------


## NitroG42

> Pour le coup, il doit être avec ses 2 frangins, en ce moment.


ouais c'est ce que je me disais en plus.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Wahou, la célébrité est assurée  ... ou pas (en fait, Couly répond aux critiques, avec humour ).
> 
> Bon, ben c'est bien, ça prouve qu'il nous lit (ou que Zoulou a cafté).
> 
> Cela dit, je maintiens, je préfère les lapins http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8263/lapinsht3.png. Bon, maintenant, ça me gêne un peu, mais les Old Billy vs Old Steve que j'aimais pas, ben ils sont mieux que le strip du jedi  (l'idée est bonne, mais bon, l'histoire ...)
> C'pô grave, hein, pas taper, sur une publi hebdo, y'a forcément des hauts et des bas


Ouais d'accord avec toi, c'est d'la merde, je préfère regarder le Bigdil (oui je suis encore en 1998) que de regarder encore une fois ce truc ( :^_^: )

----------


## Arseur

Quelle stupidité, l'image principale du strip de cette semaine... :fan:
Et sinon, Couly, pas marre de teaser pour des strips que tu... que vous faîtes pas ensuite ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Et sinon, Couly, pas marre de teaser pour des strips que tu... que vous faîtes pas ensuite ?


Ah non, ça, par contre, j'aime bien. Ca permet de faire 1 vanne de +  :;):

----------


## F-Cee

Joli, le strip de la semaine, sérieux.  ::): 

Ou c'est parce que je suis fan de SW que j'adore. Aussi.

----------


## half

Il est énorme, oh yeah !!!

signé : chuk noriss

----------


## El Gringo

Mais en fait tu t'y crois pas vraiment, c'est ça ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

t'façon tant que couly n'a pas repris le vieux poncif de la presse informatique:
"ne cliquez pas avec votre doigt sur le magasine, ça ne marchera pas!"
il ne sera pas drôle. c'est comme ça.
 ::ninja:: 



(ou pas)

----------


## Pelomar

La méga classe  :B):

----------


## Anonyme32145

Hop, on déplace dans la section politique ! ::|:

----------


## Largeman

A afficher dans les manuels scolaires dès le Cm 2 !

----------


## TheToune

:;): 

Hop mon nouveau fond d'ecran  :B):

----------


## GruntGrunt

A imprimer et afficher au mur. Il a trop la classe ce strip !

----------


## Toxic

Y a moyen d'avoir un joli fond d'écran basé sur le dessin d'aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

T'as oublié "p'tit slip".

----------


## Maxwell

Merde j'ai loupé celui de la semaine dernière ...

PrinceGITS ?....  ::rolleyes::

----------


## GruntGrunt

Boulay : http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?...yStrip&strip=7

----------


## Maxwell

> Boulay : http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?...yStrip&strip=7


Il date de 2 semaines celui la, donc apparemment y'en a pas eu la semaine dernière...

Et stoi le boulay d'abord  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Il date de 2 semaines celui la, donc apparemment y'en a pas eu la semaine dernière...
> 
> Et stoi le boulay d'abord .


c'est bien celui de la semaine dernière celui là gros n00b !

----------


## GruntGrunt

pwned Maxwell  ::P:

----------


## Maxwell

> c'est bien celui de la semaine dernière celui là gros n00b !


Spa possible j'étais en déplacement la semaine dernière et celui la je l'avais déja vu.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Et pourtant c'est bien lui. T'as qu'à regarder les commentaires précédents et voir de quel strip ils parlent.

----------


## Dorian

Marrant ce strip. J'aime bien, pi ca peut faire un fond d'ecran... qui pique les yeux

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je *veux* ce strip sur le prochain tapis de souris !  ::wub:: 
Voir tout ce qu'il est possible de faire en produits dérivés.  ::wub::

----------


## Geminys

> *Je veux ce strip sur le prochain tapis de souris !* 
> Voir tout ce qu'il est possible de faire en produits dérivés.


+100000   ::wub::

----------


## TheToune

> Y a moyen d'avoir un joli fond d'écran basé sur le dessin d'aujourd'hui ?


Clic droit sur l'image -> etablir en tant qu'element d'arriere plan
puis
Clic droit sur le bureau->propriété
Dans arriére plan mettre l'option afficher l'image sur centrer
Dans apparence, cliqué sur le fond, mettre du blanc dans option couleur

Faire Ok

 ::P: 

De rien  :B): 

Êt le tout sans photoshop :B):

----------


## Toxic

> Clic droit sur l'image -> etablir en tant qu'element d'arriere plan
> puis
> Clic droit sur le bureau->propriété
> Dans arriére plan mettre l'option afficher l'image sur centrer
> Dans apparence, cliqué sur le fond, mettre du blanc dans option couleur
> 
> Faire Ok
> 
> 
> ...


Gnagnagnagna
Moi je te parle d'un vrai fond d'écran avec dimensions et résolution adaptée, pas d'un bête "je prends n'importe quelle image et j'en fais un fond d'écran d'un clic droit".

----------


## Maxwell

Le résultat est pourtant le même.

----------


## Marty

> Le résultat est pourtant le même.


Oui mais le monsieur veut pas d'un résultat pourtant le même, il veut comme il veut. Alors attention.

Sinon le strip excellent. En voyant "The French touch", je m'attendais pas à ça et pourtant... :^_^:

----------


## Murne

Je m'attendais à un truc de cul moi.  ::ninja:: 



Super strip, rien à dire.  :;):

----------


## crazycow

> Je *veux* ce strip sur le prochain tapis de souris !


Si il y a un tapis de souris avec j'en prends un carton! (ou au moins 2-3...)

----------


## Geminys

perso avec une vache ou deux sur le dessin ça aurais été plus réaliste de ZE french touch  ::XD::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> perso avec une vache ou deux sur le dessin ça aurais été plus réaliste de ZE french touch


Ouais, il faudrait que le lapin ai un bêret et une baguette sous le bras  :^_^:

----------


## Athmos

moi je le trouve très bien comme ça.

----------


## Geminys

> Ouais, il faudrait que le lapin ai un bêret et une baguette sous le bras


je pensais plus au salon de l'agric.  ::P:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Spa possible j'étais en déplacement la semaine dernière et celui la je l'avais déja vu.


si parce que j'ai un dossier avec les dates de parution des images !

----------


## Maxwell

> si parce que j'ai un dossier avec les dates de parution des images !


Ok, faut décidément que j'arrête alors.

----------


## Toxic

> Le résultat est pourtant le même.


Mais non parce que là, soit je le centre et y a des bandes sur les côtés et c'est moche, soit je l'étire et c'est tout déformé et c'est moche.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Ok, faut décidément que j'arrête alors.


Ouais, la t'es foutu...

----------


## Dar

Un tee shirt !!!!

Vraiment énorme ! C'est bien connu que le français est l'Homme le plus classe du monde !!!  ::P: 
Rassures nous George t'es bien français ??

----------


## Akodo

Rha putain si je trouve une boutique qui fait des T-shirts avec une image perso ça va faire mal ^^

----------


## Zepolak

Ben purée, la combo titre (The French Touch) et dessin est réellement excellente  ::): 

Merci vraiment pour la poilade  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Francaises, Francais, Couly vous a compris.

1024 * 768: 

1680 * 150: 


 1280 * 800: 

1280 * 1024: 

1440 * 900: 

EDIT: On a essayé de faire un maximum de résolution, s'il en manque...

----------


## Black Elf 01

Alleluiah    ::wub::

----------


## XWolverine

> On a essayé de faire un maximum de résolution, s'il en manque...


5120x4096, pour mon 120 pouces  :^_^: 

Non, très bien, pis c'est pas des conversions bêtes, z'avez même déplacé des insultes pour les non 4/3 plutôt que déformer le dessin.

----------


## Athmos

Y'a que moi qui ai encore un 1600x1200 ?

Si je l'ai pas c'est pas grave hein... mais je croyais qu'il y avais encore quelques accroc au 4/3 qui trainaient.

----------


## Nono

Ben j'ai un 4/3, mais 1600x1200 ça me pique les yeux sous vindoze alors je suis en 1280x960.

----------


## Toxic

> Francaises, Francais, Couly vous a compris.


Merci M. Couly, c'est beau  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme32145

800x480 ? EEEPowa  :<_<:

----------


## Nadoue

Je me tâte vraiment de le mettre en fond sur mon PC au bureau.

En tout cas excellent le strip de cette semaine.

----------


## Largeman

> Francaises, Francais, Couly vous a compris.


Merci !!  ::wub:: 

:aleslarmesauxyeux:

Est-ce qu'on peut rêver à de nouveaux goodies CPC  ? 
Et si oui, c'est pour bientôt ?
Et si non, il vous faudrait quelle garantie (genre nombre de ventes) pour lancer la production de lapin-peluche, nouveaux tapis de souris et autre T-shirt ?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

T-shirt.

----------


## Largeman

> T-shirt.






> Et si oui, c'est pour bientôt ?


Vous ne savez pas donc ?

----------


## Dar

/ kneel

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ah j'adore les strips "rédaction's life", surtout quand ca chambre des cibles facile comme Boulon.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Excellol Couly  :;):

----------


## ElGato

Hahahaha, il est grandiose celui d'aujourd'hui ! Pareil que Pelomar, j'adore ceux dans la rédac.


Par contre Boulon a toujours ce serre-tête ?

----------


## Dar

C'est le disque d'or de Nana Mouscouri sur la cheminée ? Ou ptetre le Grand Détournement platinium ?

----------


## half

> Hahahaha, il est grandiose celui d'aujourd'hui ! Pareil que Pelomar, j'adore ceux dans la rédac.
> 
> 
> Par contre Boulon a toujours ce serre-tête ?


*lève le regard*

Oui




> C'est le disque d'or de Nana Mouscouri sur la cheminée ? Ou ptetre le Grand Détournement platinium ?


C'est pas une cheminé c'est l'écran plasma pour guitare hero, et c'est pas un disque mais la cible de boulon...

----------


## Pelomar

Le serre-tête de Boulon, un sujet sensible.
Il à l'air un peu con non ?
:remuelecouteau:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Parce que Christophe Dugarry il avait l'air con peut-êt... J'ai rien dit.

----------


## crazycow

Très en forme le Couly en ce moment =)

----------


## Hargn

> C'est pas une cheminé c'est l'écran plasma pour guitare hero, et c'est pas un disque mais la cible de boulon...




A ouais du coups si vous mettez des buches et que vous allumez vous risquez de cramer la cible.

----------


## getcha

Ahahaha c'est qui le gringalet qui a pas de bureau, derriere les bidons de boulon ?  La prefecture est au courant ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ahahaha c'est qui le gringalet qui a pas de bureau, derriere les bidons de boulon ?  La prefecture est au courant ?


Ca doit être Zoulou.  ::ninja::

----------


## half

> Ca doit être Zoulou.


Et oui, on lui a volé sa crête...

----------


## Goji

Grâce à mes yeux hyperbioniques et au talent de Couly, je crois déceler en face de Boulon le maquettiste. Sur son écran, on peut en effet remarquer (en quelques traits, quel talent !) ce qui ressemble fort à une mise en page, et en bas de cet écran, ce qui ressemble foutrement (il est fort, ce Couly) à un… Dock d'OSX !!!
Alors les canards, on est devenu raisonnable et sage, on a payé un MAC au maquettiste ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Attends, je demande à ackboo "je maquette par plaisir" combien d'heures de ban, ça implique de le traiter d'user d'OS pourri.

----------


## Goji

Autant bannir quelqu'un ayant mentionné l'OSX me semble digne des sautes d'humeur de Madame de Fontenay, autant traiter ackboo de maquettiste (personnages hautains et idiots) mériterait une interdiction pure et simple d'ôter son bonnet jusqu'au mois d'octobre prochain.
Je suis prêt pour ma sentence…

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je croyais qu'ackboo se passait des pieds des moniteurs ?
C'est Couly qui affabule ?

----------


## Goji

Ah ! ackboo est un gaucher qui n'a pas su s'adapter ! la souris est à gauche du clavier !

----------


## Pelomar

C'est un strip en même temps hein, pas une représentation photo réaliste d'un atome de quartz.

----------


## Goji

Et un flagrant délit de rabat-joiserie, c'est un ban de combien ?

----------


## O.Boulon

L'obligation de s'abonner pendant 4 ans.

----------


## Guest

Ce harcèlement sur les abonnements...

----------


## Pelomar

D'ailleurs non c'est même pas un strip vu qu'il y a qu'un seul dessin.
Je suis con moi.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Et un flagrant délit de rabat-joiserie, c'est un ban de combien ?


On dit rabot-joiserie.

----------


## Sk-flown

Y a un  truc marrant avec les dessins de Couly c'est que normalement une personne qui fait des dessins régulièrement depuis des années s'améliore, Couly ça fait plus de dix ans et il a toujours le même style.

Mais attention je l'aime bien ce style, c'est juste une constatation tout ça, bisous...

----------


## Pelomar

C'est con ce que tu viens de dire.
Un style, ça s'améliore pas (enfin si, mais bon Couly il est experimenté, ca fait des années qu'il dessine comme ça). Couly dessine comme ça c'est tout. Si il se mettait à faire des paysages a la gouache en pointilliste, pour toi ca serait juste une amélioration de son style ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Y a un truc marrant avec les dessins de Couly c'est que normalement une personne qui fait des dessins régulièrement depuis des années s'améliore, Couly ça fait plus de dix ans et il a toujours le même style.
> 
> Mais attention je l'aime bien ce style, c'est juste une constatation tout ça, bisous...


Putain, c'est beau un vrai con dans la force de l'âge et en pleine possession de ses moyens.

----------


## Murne

La guitare au fond... C'est pas celle de GH3 version paycay... Bouh ils ont la Les Paul, bouh ils jouent sur PS3 !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Putain, c'est beau un vrai con dans la force de l'âge et en pleine possession de ses moyens.


Ça mérite un sous-titre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Wii d'halfaro.
Nous, on est des Tru3, on joue qu'à GH1 et 2.

----------


## Erokh

> Grâce à mes yeux hyperbioniques et au talent de Couly, je crois déceler en face de Boulon le maquettiste. Sur son écran, on peut en effet remarquer (en quelques traits, quel talent !) ce qui ressemble fort à une mise en page, et en bas de cet écran, ce qui ressemble foutrement (il est fort, ce Couly) à un… Dock d'OSX !!!
> Alors les canards, on est devenu raisonnable et sage, on a payé un MAC au maquettiste ?


Chez CPC, ce sont les rédacteurs qui font la maquette. Eh oui ils sont comme ça chez CPC: 2 en 1 (et deux dans un pour certains, mais nous ne citerons pas de nom)

Le présumé maquettiste est en fait ackboo, que l'on peut reconnaitre à sa casquette de track-IR posée à côté de la souris, ainsi qu'au joystick rangé dans le coin (un aviator apparemment).. quel souci du détail ce Couly


Au passage, excellente illustration  ::happy2::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> quel souci du détail ce Couly


D'ailleurs, ça a dû lui couté cher de faire mettre une grue pour pouvoir faire le dessin avec ce point de vue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Budget illimité pour le con chez cpc.

----------


## Maxwell

C'est vraiment tout petit comme ça chez CanardPC ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sans les bidons de Boulon, ça fait plus de place.  ::XD::

----------


## Maxwell

Putain j'étais persuadé que ça ressemblait à ça:



Je suis terriblement déçu. Je vais de ce pas prendre une quinzaine d'abonnements afin de vous permettre une délocalisation vers un endroit plus luxueux.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'est vraiment tout petit comme ça chez CanardPC ?


En plus comme le disaient les 68-ars, "sous les seaux de protéines, sonia."

----------


## Maxwell

> En plus comme le disaient les 68-ars, "sous les seaux de protéines, sonia."


Pas compris.  ::unsure::

----------


## Electabs

Je crois que ce que le monsieur tente d'expliquer, c'est que théoriquement là ou se trouvent les sceaux de protéine, se trouve le bureau de Sonia


J'ai bon M'sieur Zoulou ?? ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je crois que ce que le monsieur tente d'expliquer, c'est que théoriquement là ou se trouvent les sceaux de protéine, se trouve le bureau de Sonia
> 
> 
> J'ai bon M'sieur Zoulou ??


farpaitement.

----------


## Maxwell

Mais pourquoi c'est les 68ards qui disaient ça ?

----------


## getcha

"Sous les pavés, la plage" jeune scarabée, ca te rappelle rien ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Extrait de la page wikipedia sur mai 68:
"Sous les pavés, la plage (au moment de l'érection des barricades, on avait retrouvé sous le macadam l'ancien pavement de Paris, et sous les pavés - immédiatement utilisés de la façon que l'on devine - le lit de sable sur lequel ils étaient posés)."

----------


## crazycow

> C'est vraiment tout petit comme ça chez CanardPC ?


 
Oui....en l'honneur du lapin de couly ils bossent dans un clapier..

----------


## TheToune

> Oui....en l'honneur du lapin de couly ils bossent dans un clapier..


Mon bureau est presque aussi grand ...
J'en suis le seul occupant  :B):

----------


## Dar

pgm IRL

----------


## Guest

> pgm IRL


Joker.

----------


## Pelomar

Suivi.

----------


## Maxwell

Contre-tabouret.





> "Sous les pavés, la plage" jeune scarabée, ca te rappelle rien ?


Absolument rien, décidément ces derniers temps j'en apprends tous les jours...

----------


## Dar

Kamoulox !

Ouned !

----------


## XWolverine

> Putain j'étais persuadé que ça ressemblait à ça:


Ben si t'avais plus maté la webcam, t'aurais vu que c'était pas comme ça.

Ah, et aussi, pour Couly, je l'aime bien, ce strip là, vraiment bien  ::lol::

----------


## mrFish

The Webcam is a Lie !

----------


## XWolverine

> The Webcam is a Lie !


The webcam is a privilege !

----------


## XWolverine

Ouais, le strip du mercredi est en ligne mercredi  ::lol::  C'est cool, bravo Couly de tenir le rythme.
Bon, la chute est bizarre, mais j'aime le tee-shirt  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Encore du très bon !

Par contre, la façon dont sont affichés les strips à changer. Plus moyen de re voir les vieux.  ::(: 
Donc il ne faut plus en louper !

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai pas ri, honte à moi.

----------


## crazycow

HAHAHAHAHA FBIPD HAHAHAHAHA, j'en ris encore =) (pas que de ça mais c'est bien vu pour le reste monsieur Couly)

----------


## half

> Encore du très bon !
> 
> Par contre, la façon dont sont affichés les strips à changer. Plus moyen de re voir les vieux. 
> Donc il ne faut plus en louper !


Pour info c'est voulu, on est grave evil en faites  :B): .

----------


## El Gringo

> Pour info c'est voulu, on est grave evil en faites .


Tu voulais pas plutôt dire "en fêtes" ?

----------


## Zilief

> Sinon vraiment excellent ce strip, ça change des lapins débiles .


Des lapins ??? Mais où tu vois des lapins Maxwell ???  ::huh:: 

C'EST DES CANARDS !!!  ::wub:: 

Ouah l'aut' eh.
Et ouaiiiiiis je veux un ticheurte FBIPD from Neuilly-Vice !!!

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Pour info c'est voulu, on est grave evil en faites .





> Tu voulais pas plutôt dire "en fêtes" ?


Je pense plutôt à " Amphét' " ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ouaflechien

ce strip est un scandale, on ne se moque pas de notre président bien aimé. en plus personne ne passe devant lui, jamais, c'est impossible... sauf Chuck Norris mais bon lui ne compte pas c'est pas pareil.

----------


## Zilief

ça me rappelle le blog de frantico, avant qu'il se saborde tout seul à force d'avoir peur pour sa conscience à force de dire du mal de l'empereur...

mais au moins, il y a ce magniiiiiifique ticheurte FBIPD.... Vous l'imprimez quand ?

----------


## rOut

> ce strip est un scandale, on ne se moque pas de notre président bien aimé. en plus personne ne passe devant lui, jamais, c'est impossible... sauf Chuck Norris mais bon lui ne compte pas c'est pas pareil.


Non, même pas Chuck Norris.

----------


## Maxwell

> Des lapins ??? Mais où tu vois des lapins Maxwell ??? 
> C'EST DES CANARDS !!!


Des lapins ??? Mais où je vois des lapins ???

C'EST UNE CITATION DU 23 JANVIER !!!  ::zzz::

----------


## Zilief

> Des lapins ??? Mais où je vois des lapins ???
> 
> C'EST UNE CITATION DU 23 JANVIER !!!


Vi mais le 23 janvier, j'avais pas découvert le forum de canardPC moi ! Je me contentais, ballot que j'étais de lire le truc en papier là, que vend mon tabagiste.

Et ça me permet de montrer que je suis dgentil, que je lis bien les posts des autres lapi...canards, et que j'aime pas louper une occase de vanne, même (et surtout) navrante.

 ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je dois être con, j'ai rien compris  ::ninja::

----------


## Zilief

(ah nan steuplé ! c'est moi le con dis oh ! j'ai répondu à un post de Maxwell d'il y a 1000 ans en découvrant le topic, du coup il a lancé une omerta sur ma famille, tué mon chien, fait sauter ma maison et vendu ma femme sur e-bay. Mais bon, c'est ma faute, j'aurais du lire la date, c'est ma faute je le méritai. Pi bon, il était pas super ce chien de toute façon)

----------


## Clad

> Francaises, Francais, Couly vous a compris.
> 
>   1024 * 768: http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/f8...075465709d.jpg
> 
>   1680 * 150: http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/e9...05cb600f99.jpg
> 
> 
>    1280 * 800: http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/4f...e8b2476448.jpg
> 
> ...


  Franchement je suis choque. Vous allez un peu trop loin dans la vulgarite. Surtout l'insulte en bas a droite, serieusement a quoi ca rime si on commence a se traiter de Couly ?

----------


## Largeman

> Franchement je suis choque. Vous allez un peu trop loin dans la vulgarite. Surtout l'insulte en bas a droite, serieusement a quoi ca rime si on commence a se traiter de Couly ?


J'accepte de rigoler à ta blague -qui semble avoir cartonnée- mais faut voir combien tu paye...  :;):

----------


## getcha

Ah ! La suite de Blague Vador

----------


## Jeckhyl

Terrible !

----------


## Murne

Excellent, Couly est très en forme en ce moment ! Luke qui se fait poser les deux mains artificielles, excellent !

----------


## SSkuLL

C'est vache pour ceux qui ont pas (encore) lu le 167 ... 
(m'in' fous, suis nabonné mwé )  ::P: 
Sinon, ouép terrible !!

----------


## le faucheur

Roh enorme le strip de cette semaine !!
Franchement, Couly tiens quelque chose avec Blague Vador !!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A quand un Blague Vador versus Slipman ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Un blague Vador et un Slipman Géants qui se battent dans une ville en carton au milieu d'un déchainement pyrotechnique.

----------


## le faucheur

Je vois bien la scene : Slipman devant Blague vador, ils sont la, face a masque, puis Slipman sort a Blague vador : "je suis ton slip !!!"

----------


## getcha

ou pire : "Ton pere mettait des slips !"

----------


## GruntGrunt

J'aime le strip du mercredi. Il me rappelle qu'on est mercredi.

----------


## le faucheur

> J'aime le strip du mercredi. Il me rappelle qu'on est mercredi.


C'est a cause d'Eve online, tu perd la notion du temps !

----------


## ShinSH

Ptain j'ai passé 5 minutes explosé de rire devant mon PC... Au taff.

Couly, t'es trop fort.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Un blague Vador et un Slipman Géants qui se battent dans une ville en carton au milieu d'un déchainement pyrotechnique *ainsi que des zombies. Faut toujours mettre des zombies.*


Bawé quoi  ::unsure:: 

Sinon pour le strip de cette semaine, je suis déçu :runninggag:

----------


## crazycow

Arriver à nous faire rire avec ce genre de jeux de mots assez naze, cet homme est un génie..

----------


## Hiruma

> Ptain j'ai passé 5 minutes explosé de rire devant mon PC... Au taff.
> 
> Couly, t'es trop fort.



faut arrêter les exta, ca a visiblement des effets indésirables...

----------


## Sk-flown

A quand le "*Strip*"-tease du mercredi ?

Faut lui griller toutes les vannes avec le mot "*strip*" dedans comme ça on sera sûr d'avoir une vrai BD la prochaine fois.

----------


## getcha

Cachez ce slip que je ne saurais voir !

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai failli m'endormir devant ce strip.














Ouais dormir, sleep, slip...

--->[]

----------


## TheToune

Il est quand même classe ce slip ...  :B): 

Je veut le même dans ma collection  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Fake ! Il n'y a même pas marqué mercredi sur le slip.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est vraiment un slip de super-héros. Y'a pas de tâches.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est vraiment un slip de super-héros. Y'a pas de tâches.


En même temps ce n'est pas un agenda!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pffff, il est nul ce strip ! :connarddeservice:

----------


## dim

moi je suis content :D

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Couly vient de m'envoyer ça pour vous tenir chaud en hiver.

1024 * 768: 

1280 * 800: 


1280 * 1024: 

1440 * 900: 

 1680 * 1050:

----------


## Arseur

Y a problème dans les résolutions que tu annonces, ami Mimile Zoulou. Le 1280*1024, le 1280*800 et le  1680*150 (que d'ailleurs c'est 1050 pas 150) sont tous mélangés.
Non mais c'est quoi s'travail ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oups copié collé malencontreux. De ta faute, couly vient de me lyncher au téléphone. Merci, franchement, merci.

----------


## Arseur

::lol::  Hourrah !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Furieusement post moderne  ::mellow::

----------


## Pelomar

Oh putain  ::XD::

----------


## Nono

Voilà c'était juste pour dire à Couly que blague Vador m'a bien fait rire avec sa parade anti cotons à oreilles. Bravo Couly, keep on truckin'  :;):

----------


## TheToune

Excelent ...
Blague Vador il est trop fort ...

j'adore  ::wub::

----------


## PrinceGITS

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22422
 ::siffle::

----------


## ElGato

Les modos c'étaient mieux avant.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Couly en grande forme. C'est pour quand une BD regroupant tous les strips ?  ::wub::

----------


## Bebealien

Ah non pas de BDs avec ses slips, surtout s'ils déja servis, par exemple sur le site

----------


## Nono

Merci au modo qui a recollé. Un jour je saurai utiliser la fonction recherche, oh oui, un jour je saurai.

----------


## Murne

Super strip, Couly a vraiment trouvé une formule qui marche avec Blague Vador, ça serait pas de refus qu'il continue la série. :aimelessuites: :etvivementcallofduty5:

----------


## Jeckhyl

La nouvelle présentation des membres de la rédaction dans le canard papier est aussi très bonne  ::): .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Très fort le strip.


On voit même, détail qui tue, que Casque n'est pas à son bureau.

----------


## thauthau

tient threanor prend le même type de petit dèj que moi

:céréalochocolat:

----------


## XWolverine

Ouais, presque aussi bien que la webcam.

----------


## F-Cee

J'avoue, j'ai bien rigolé en voyant ce strip.
Tabarnak, quoi...

----------


## Guest

Bon d'habitude j'éclate pas de rire en lisant Couly, mais là si.

----------


## Murne

Là aussi, c'est une histoire vraie, je parie.  ::): 

Excellent comme d'hab'.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca vaut pas Blague Vador...

----------


## El Gringo

Il est con ce Couly.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Il est con ce Couly.


Va ramasser ton vomi toi  :^_^:

----------


## Djal

> Va ramasser ton vomi toi


Terrible ce strip  :^_^:

----------


## Shutan

Juste une question (probablement déjà posée, mais bon...) il est possible de revoir les vieux couly strips?

----------


## Guest

Non.

----------


## Pelomar

Non, Couly est un artiste et ne trouve le nirvana que dans l'éphémère.

----------


## Shutan

ok, c'est dommage, tant de talent perdu dans les limbes...
enfin, j'en ai loupé certains donc j'aurai aimé en voir une archive quetchepart...

----------


## Pelomar

Demande à Agnan, parait qu'il les as tous enregistrés.

----------


## znokiss

Purée, mais celui de cette semaine, avec le gruau ! C'est ptet paske chuis bourré, mais j'me marre depuis une quinzaine de minutes !
énorme énorme énome !

----------


## Threanor

C'est une histoire vraie oui, au détail près que je ne mange pas à mon bureau, c'est interdit mais à la cuisine. (J'espère que tu me lis Stephan, Couly est un gros menteur)
Et vous devriez essayer le gruau c'est très nourrissant et bon pour le coeur, surtout celui pommes-cannelle du Canada.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

et cette histoire de mise à pied? c'est du vrai aussi?

----------


## Charal

arf le couly strip d'aujourd'hui est surpuissant!!!

J'adore  :^_^:

----------


## UltimPingouin

Blague Vador est de retour, et il est... Bien marrant, comme d'hab quoi.

En revanche, [mode relou] Personnel en anglais ça s'écrit comme en français, et je t'aurai au futur ça prend pas de S [/mode relou]

Nan, mais encore une fois, je me suis bien marré

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est vrai qu'on pourrait penser que Luke a quelque chose à compenser.

----------


## Murne

Mouahaha excellent !  ::P:  Couly pète la forme en ce moment.

----------


## XWolverine

Content, j'aime bien la série Vador (mais bon, ça  risque de lasser, aussi, à force).

----------


## Clad

Pffff comment ca se voit trop que c'est juste une excuse pour dessiner un X-Wing.

Bon, ca va pour cette fois mais c'est bien parce qu'il est reussi, le X-Wing.

----------


## F-Cee

Ca manque de "ctb", ce strip.

Enfin bon. Marrant, quoi. :D

----------


## Pelomar

moche, chiant, pas drole et mal dessiné.

:espèresecrètementunecontreattaquedecouly:

----------


## Arseur

Merci pour le fou rire, Couly. Merci.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Couly qui édite ses dessins afin de ne pas heurter la sensibilité grammaticale de ses admirateurs, la classe!

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

En cliquant sur la fenêtre je ne m'attendais pas à voir Luke dans cet état.  :^_^:  Très, très marrant.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Vraiment super !!!!!!!!

Couly, sors-nous une BD et vite !!!!!!!!! ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Vraiment super !!!!!!!!
> 
> Couly, sors-nous une BD et vite !!!!!!!!!


De 600 pages !!  ::wub::

----------


## sissi

Et le bar de Gandi? Hou les nazes.

----------


## yoplou

Ça serait pas possible de laisser les strips du mercredi dispos sur le site ainsi que les divers BD de Couly pour qu'on puissent les rematter à tout moment. J'ai pas trouvé sur le site ...

----------


## Guest

Normal y a pas.

----------


## yoplou

Justement faudrait qui est

----------


## Arseur

Y avait mais y a plus.

----------


## XWolverine

Y veulent plus

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mais il faudrait.

----------


## yoplou

Ouai faudrait qui est

----------


## XWolverine

Y'a Ii qu'à tout

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Il a récupéré les consonnes aussi.

----------


## yoplou

voyelles ?

----------


## Erokh

9 lettres: policiers

----------


## ToneLune

> voyelles ?


Ahaha ! Un connaisseur !  ::): 



... Bon ça viens directement de mon Hors-Série n°3 (Dans Ton Computer, Juillet 2005)
Comme j'avais rien à foutre et que l'occasion était donné, j'ai vite fait scanné/raccollé, on remarque d'ailleurs que le papier est en train de se décomposer, il devient tout rose (Comme notre lapin totem)

Ceci dit j'ai auto-alerté mon message au modérateur pour vérifié si il tolère le passage d'un petit strip du Couly, à ne pas abuser je pense puisqu'en plus Couly anticipe lui même sur le vieuxconnisme en publiant que des déssins récent et supprimant les vieux ...

----------


## half

Ho mon dieu mais non !

----------


## greenflo

Hahaha!

Il est génial ce strip! Et bravo a Couly pour sa réactivité.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ho mon dieu mais non !


:nelson:

----------


## TheToune

> Ho mon dieu mais non !


Mouhahahahahahahaha

Ca t'aprendra à te faire des multis  ::o: 

Maintenant le monde entier peut se foutre de toi  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ho mon dieu mais non !


Si tu relance le serveur TMNF, je dis que ce strip est merdique pour que Couly le change.

Je pense que je peux déjà dire qu'il est génial.  ::ninja::

----------


## UltimPingouin

T'es complètement grillèd Half, est-ce que tu penses te repointer un jour à la rédac maintenant?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, il doit réceptionner ses meubles Ikea.
Enfin vous devez le savoir, je suis sûr que Bibine a déjà avoir ouvert un topic là dessus pour avoir des conseils...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

_"Salut la communauté!_
_Dois-je monter les pieds de ma nouvelle armoire normande en tout dernier?"_

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Et sinon, personne n'aurait archivé les strips du mercredi? Si oui je suis preneur.
Bin quoi? J'avais pas compris qu'ils étaient supprimé définitivement à chaque fois...

----------


## Atrust

Post stérilisé pour éviter la contamination.

----------


## half

It's not a bug, it's a features (really)

----------


## O.Boulon

Excusez moi je crée un post stérile.
Histoire qu'il reste en quarantaine, sans filer ses saloperies à tout le monde.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Et les punaises, ça gratte partout partout ?  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Et sinon, personne n'aurait archivé les strips du mercredi? Si oui je suis preneur.
> Bin quoi? J'avais pas compris qu'ils étaient supprimé définitivement à chaque fois...


+1

Je plains sincèrement le prochain bizut de la rédac de CPC, parce que Half va lui en foutre plein la gueule.

Le plus drôle est qu'il encaisse sans mot dire, je suppute donc qu'il doit aimer ça.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oh si il rale souvent à la rédac. Mais il sait aussi que si on le chambre autant c'est qu'on l'aime bien. Enfin je crois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Il sait surtout qu'à chaque fois qu'on le chambre, c'est méga vrai.
Autant on a pu, j'ai pu, inventer des trucs sur Gringo, autant Half c'est 100% véridique.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ho mon dieu mais non !


Nan mais quand je lis ça, (de la même façon que quand j'ai lu la "réponse" à Bibine d'ailleurs), je ne peux m'empêcher d'imaginer un énorme sourire en coin...
Genre "Half se foutant de la gueule du monde"...
Moi j'dis, la vérité est ailleurs.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et sinon, personne n'aurait archivé les strips du mercredi? Si oui je suis preneur.
> Bin quoi? J'avais pas compris qu'ils étaient supprimé définitivement à chaque fois...


j'ai la plupart des strip 

j'ai du en rater juste un lors de mon déménagement

----------


## El_Mariachi²

:^_^:  excellent

----------


## Ouaflechien

oh punaise ce trip... heu! strip pardon.

----------


## Hybrid

C'est vrai, qu'il est bien sympa  ::P:

----------


## VosT

Ah Ah, c'était donc vrai, moi qui croyait que Couly avait inventé une histoire.C'est bien, Half a pas besoin de blog avec CPC, c'est toute la rédac qui écrit son journal intime.

----------


## Murne

Couly en forme Olympique en ce moment, c'est pas possible ! Encore un super strip. 

Et Half, il se ballade toujours à moitié à poil quand il est chez lui ou bien c'est juste quand il a des punaises ?

----------


## Oxygen3

Je suis très décu de voir les Couly non accessibles une fois passé leur publication.

Parce que je SAIS qu'ils sont pas virés  ::o: 
(vu qu'au début, on pouvait faire joujou avec l'url  ::P: )

----------


## crazycow

> Excusez moi je crée un post stérile.
> Histoire qu'il reste en quarantaine, sans filer ses saloperies à tout le monde.


 
Ouf j'ai échappé à ça  ::P:

----------


## getcha

C'est un scandale, c'est toujours l'histoire de ce pathétique webmaster !

----------


## UltimPingouin

Comme quoi, la pizza, c'est dangereux pour la santé  ::lol::

----------


## TheToune

Quel nul ce luke ...

----------


## Rom1

> C'est un scandale, c'est toujours l'histoire de ce pathétique webmaster !


non

----------


## PrinceGITS

Couly, toujours en forme.
Blague Vador mérite une BD. :vœu:

----------


## XWolverine

Bientôt, R2D2 joue à la wii  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bientôt, R2D2 joue à la wii


Non, R2D2 EST une wii. ::P: 

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que Sonia n'apparaît jamais dans ses BDs...

----------


## Zepolak

> Je suis très décu de voir les Couly non accessibles une fois passé leur publication.
> 
> Parce que je SAIS qu'ils sont pas virés 
> (vu qu'au début, on pouvait faire joujou avec l'url )


J'ai tendance à croire que maintenant, ils le sont...

----------


## ShinSH

J'ai du mal à comprendre la chute du strip de la banane géante.  ::mellow::

----------


## ElGato

"Putaiiiin..."


Le style semble un peu différent de d'habitude, Couly a changé un truc dans sa manière de dessiner ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oulah, j'ai carrément rien compris.

----------


## Largeman

De même  ::wacko::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pas une allégorie de la jalousie des possessions de l'autre et de la déprime de l'insatisfaction engendrée ?

----------


## Maxwell

C'est qui les gens qui mattent de derrière les vitres ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est devenu vachement métaphysique les Couly Strip quand même.

C'est à force que tout le monde lui fasse des compliments, il vient forcément un jour où tu exploses une durite.

----------


## apul

@Maxwell, ce sont les gens de chez Gandi, Couly y fait une bd là-bas aussi  ::):

----------


## Guest

Hahaha il la ramène à la rédac sa banane ?




> C'est pas une allégorie de la jalousie des possessions de l'autre et de la déprime de l'insatisfaction engendrée ?


Je pense plutôt que c'est la plus pure réalité.

----------


## El Gringo



----------


## El_Mariachi²

l'objet de la honte?

----------


## El Gringo

Quelle honte ? C'est la banane la plus classe du monde et tu parles de honte ???

----------


## El_Mariachi²

:^_^:

----------


## le faucheur

> http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...0507132830.jpghttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...b-c4a8d7236fe3http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...b-c4a8d7236fe3


Hahahahahah ! Enorme !
Et elle est aussi grande que dans le strip ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Quelle honte ? C'est la banane la plus classe du monde et tu parles de honte ???


C'est un substitut pour ta couille peut-être.

----------


## Largeman

Tu l'as ramené du Japon ?

Et on peut voir la "paire de fesses miniature" ? A quoi ça sert d'ailleurs ?  ::rolleyes::  ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

Non, ce n'est pas un tshirt à manche longue sous une chemise à manche courte...
Mais ça vient bien du Japon, le restau aussi d'ailleurs. Le buste de cul c'était pour Thranor il l'a associé à un orc avec une grosse matraque maintenant.

----------


## le faucheur

C'etait quoi comme restaurant ? Et c'est qui qui a plus de visage ?
Ah effectivement, elle est bien grande cette banane !

----------


## El Gringo

C'était un restaurant à brochettes, et la Banane elle est assise là.

PS : Je peux pas montrer la gueule du mec c'est le fils de Christine Boutin et Jacques Balutin.

----------


## le faucheur

> C'était un restaurant à brochettes, et la Banane elle est assise là.


Ah ! Yakitori, yabon !
Ouais je vois bien qu'elle assise, n'empeche elle est plutot grande.
Mais bon, une banane en peluche...... Ils sont fou ces japonais !
Ps : Ah ok, ta bien raison, la DGSE pourrait te tomber dessus et kidnapper ta banane !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Mais bon, une banane en peluche...... Ils sont fou ces japonais !


Ca serait pas plutôt ceux qui en achètent  ::): ? Enfin moi je dis ça...

----------


## El Gringo

Je ne l'ai pas achetée, je l'ai adoptée.

----------


## Guest

Elle est mieux en vrai, le dessin passe à côté de toute la classe de la banane. Mais on sent l'amour par contre.

----------


## El Gringo

> Elle est mieux en vra


C'est toujours mieux en vrai. Mais c'est surtout la banane à roulette qui passe moins bien en photo, on la voit pas surfer avec un air nonchalant forcément...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu dois la sortir combien de fois par jour ?

----------


## El Gringo

Elle fait ce qu'elle veut.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu dois la sortir combien de fois par jour ?


Ouais tu la sort combien de fois par jour ta banane ?

----------


## greenflo

Putain cette banane est grandiose!

Ce que j'adore dans les strips de Couly, c'est que c'est tellement débile que ça ne peut être que de la fiction. Et en fait tu découvres que non, tout cela est bien réel.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais tu la sort combien de fois par jour ta banane ?


J'ai déjà répondu, elle est libre elle fait ce qu'elle veut !

----------


## TheToune

> J'ai déjà répondu, elle est libre elle fait ce qu'elle veut !


Elle à un nom ?
Qu'est ce qu'elle mange ?
Sinon, c'est juste sexuel ou vous etes un vrai couple ?

----------


## El Gringo

Nous ne souhaitons plus répondre aux questions maintenant. Nous tenons toutefois à remercier Couly pour l'hommage rendu.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Nous ne souhaitons plus répondre aux questions maintenant. Nous tenons toutefois à remercier Couly pour l'hommage rendu.


Oh l'autre, il fait sa Mariah Carey.

----------


## El Gringo

La Banane est unique, mais elle n'est pas seule.

ça c'est le fils de Françoise Sagan et Jean Sarkozy.

----------


## TheToune

::mellow:: 

Grand dieux ... j'aimerais connaitre son fournisseur ::o:

----------


## Electabs

Gringo, je comprend que la perte de ton vomit (on a mis Jack Malone sur l'affaire) ainsi que le fait de Frôler la demi-émasculation ai pu te traumatiser a se point. Mais une banane enfin c'est pas une vie pour elle... même si je doit avouer qu'elle a franchement la classe cette banane (le costume certainement)

----------


## El Gringo

La mienne elle c'est celle à poil et c'est encore plus classe.

----------


## greenflo

Au fait, elle a un lien avec Mr Bananagraber (arrested developpement) cette banane? Je lui trouve un air de famille?

----------


## Adramelek

Elle n'a pas l'air épanouie en tout cas cette banane ...

----------


## Geminys

c'est limite d'un symptôme Freudien cette adoption de banane... ::rolleyes:: 

mais put1! elle est classe  :;):

----------


## El Gringo

> Elle n'a pas l'air épanouie en tout cas cette banane ...


Je sais pas ce qu'il te faut parce que moi je la trouve terriblement bien dans sa peau...

----------


## Adramelek

> Je sais pas ce qu'il te faut parce que moi je la trouve terriblement bien dans sa peau...


Le sourire semble forcé, le poil n'est pas brillant, l'oeil n'est pas des plus expressif non plus. Pauvre petite banane :&#39;( .

Je vais me dévouer pour son bien être, avec moi elle sera heureuse! Met la dans le train de 17h30 pour laval, je passerais la chercher.  ::P:

----------


## Maxwell

Mais...

*Pour quoi faire ?*

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais...
> 
> *Pour quoi faire ?*


Tu sais Maxwell, il y a des choses qu'il vaut mieux ne pas savoir.


Sinon excellent Strip, mais je me pose une question : la banane était en soute ou place passager ?

----------


## El Gringo

Passager. Avec Aeroflot j'étais pas sûr d'avoir mon sac à l'arrivée alors il a fallut faire une liste des priorités pour les choses à prendre en cabine.

----------


## le faucheur

> Passager. Avec Aeroflot j'étais pas sûr d'avoir mon sac à l'arrivée alors il a fallut faire une liste des priorités pour les choses à prendre en cabine.


Aeroflot ? Les russes qui essayent de depouiller les gens de leur cartes bleus ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je vais être papa, donc JE VEUX une adresse pour pouvoir la commander. Pour moi, et mon môme en devenir.

Et si possible, une photo dédicacée par elle-même.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

@Gringo : Par contre, un truc qui passerai vachement bien en photo, c'est ton nouveau sac a dos ...
: piège:

----------


## b0b0

moi aussi j'ai une banane géante

----------


## ShinSH

Tant que c'est pas un b0b0 géant...

----------


## Smisse

Hey Gringo, t'as testé les Washlets la-bas ? C'est aussi bien que la légende le raconte ?  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

Un mythe s'effondre ... ou pas  :^_^:

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C'est toujours mieux en vrai. Mais c'est surtout la banane à roulette qui passe moins bien en photo, on la voit pas surfer avec un air nonchalant forcément...


une vidéo c'est possible?

----------


## XWolverine

Surveille la webcam, la banane va bien finir par passer devant  :;):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Surveille la webcam, la banane va bien finir par passer devant


Mon dieu, mais elle existe cette webcam, depuis le temps qu'on en parle je ne l'ai encore jamais vu ?
Je veux savoir: Mythe de CPC, ou Very Very VIP only ?  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Mon dieu, mais elle existe cette webcam, depuis le temps qu'on en parle je ne l'ai encore jamais vu ?
> Je veux savoir: Mythe de CPC, ou Very Very VIP only ?


D'après toi... ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> D'après toi... ?


Faut coucher avec Gringo ?  ::wub::

----------


## Nelfe

Moi perso j'y ai accès.
Par contre laissez pas traîner la boite de donuts devant la cam, on voit plus rien après.

----------


## XWolverine

T'façon, on vois jamais grand chose, sur la webcam. ils sont vachement pudiques à la rédac.

----------


## Guest

Ah ça, ça dépend des heures...

----------


## Graine

Je n'ai rien compris au strip cette semaine.

----------


## Electabs

> Faut coucher avec Gringo ?


Je pense plutot qu'il fallait coucher avec son vomit, mais comme il l'a perdu ::rolleyes::

----------


## Graine

> Je pense plutot qu'il fallait coucher avec son vomit, mais comme il l'a perdu


C'est quoi un groau?

----------


## TheToune

> C'est quoi un groau?


C'est comme un vomit, mais comestible  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

> C'est quoi un groau?


Gruau en fait  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pourquoi vous mettez un "t" à vomi ?

----------


## crazycow

Bah à cause du ver vomiter non?

Je vomite
Tu vomites
Il vomite
Nous vomitons
Vous vomitez
Ils vomitent

----------


## El Gringo

Bon je me suis absenté quelques jours mais je ne vous ai pas oublié, pauvres dépourvus de banane : http://www.kamiojapan.jp/banao.html
De rien.

----------


## Guest



----------


## El Gringo

Joli, mais n'est pas banane qui veut...

----------


## Guest

Ben il a le nez qui colle pas... Et puis c'est Ackbar, il part avec un désavantage certain.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Cool, l'histoire de la banane est en plusieurs épisodes !  ::wub::

----------


## getcha

En plus y'a une banane avec un seske enorme !

----------


## Adramelek

> En plus y'a une banane avec un seske enorme !


Ce sont les enfants de l'union de gringo et de sa banane? 

Bizarre qu'il y'en ai avec des gros seskes alors... ::P:

----------


## TheToune

> Ce sont les enfants de l'union de gringo et de sa banane? 
> 
> Bizarre qu'il y'en ai avec des gros seskes alors...


C'est exactement la question que je me posais ...

Pour les enfants bananes à gros sexe est t'il possible que Gringo soit cornu ? ::P:

----------


## Goji

Et voila, maintenant tout le monde rêve d'avoir une banane dans son lit.

----------


## Marty

> Et voila, maintenant tout le monde rêve d'avoir une banane dans son lit.


C'est pas plus mal, c'est un rêve à la porté de tout le monde je pense.

----------


## half

La banane sur le bureau de Sonia est en forme...

----------


## Goji

En forme de banane.

----------


## Pelomar

> La banane sur le bureau de Sonia est en forme...


Quelle classe.

----------


## Arseur

Casque Noir n'est pas roux  ?!
Modafocka WTF ?  ::o:

----------


## apul

C'est fait a l'arrache on dirait, s'trop cool  ::):

----------


## El Gringo



----------


## flibulin bulard

> http://images0.hiboox.com/vignettes/2008/k2d8kicw.jpg


Classe, la banane.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est de Monsieur Couly.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah effectivement, elle est bien grande cette banane !


encore un substitut pour autre chose

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est de Monsieur Couly.


Et il ne s'inscrit même pas sur le forum pour poster dans le topic "Vos Créations" ?
:déçu:

----------


## xarfu

Je n'ai pas peur de me ridiculiser, alors voilà : 
comment on fait pour "tourner la page" du couly strip, je cherche, je cherche, mais que dalle !  ::huh:: 
c'est extrêmement frustrant, vous vous en doutez...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tourner la page ???
Il n'y a qu'une page à chaque fois.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Les pages suivantes des strips sont réservées aux membres premium. Prend un abo web.

----------


## xarfu

> Tourner la page ???
> Il n'y a qu'une page à chaque fois.


d'accord, donc je viens effectivement de me ridiculiser...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Les pages suivantes des strips sont réservées aux membres premium. Prend un abo web.


Depuis ta couv' "ratée", tu es passé au service marketing ?  ::P:

----------


## TheToune

> Depuis ta couv' "ratée", tu es passé au service marketing ?


En fait c'est pour ne pas etre enterré dans le sous sol par le boss ...
"mais si regardez, ma couverture fais vendre des magazines ..."  :^_^:

----------


## Marty

:^_^: 
Excellent le dernier strip. La force des donuts !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faut *vraiment* un HS spécial Couly !

----------


## Arseur

> Il faut *vraiment* un HS spécial Couly !


Pluzun. J'en achète une palette: un pour la bibli, un dand ma table de nuit, un aux watères, un dans la bagnole, un à la fac, etc.

Et le strip est juste excellol aujourd'hui.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Oh un strip qui évoque NCIS.

Joie.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est bon ça coco!

----------


## Tetsuo

haha, merci pour ce strip.  :;):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Il est pas pour toi oh.

----------


## Goji

J'ai toujours pensé que ce Blague Vador était un gars bien, un peu rustre mais follement attachant, une sorte de Boulon dans l'espace.

----------


## Pelomar

"Ziva ! Vazi !"
 ::XD:: 
Géniallissime, et +1 pour le HS spécial Couly, il le mériterait vraiment.

----------


## TheToune

Putain maintenant j'ai envie de donuts ...

J'ai faim bourdel !!!!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://www.cuisine-et-mets.com/desse...es/donuts.html

Monte un business.

----------


## Geminys

> Putain maintenant j'ai envie de donuts ...
> 
> J'ai faim bourdel !!!!


pareil  ::(:

----------


## Nono

Mon ventre a fait une sorte de grondement à 6 sur l'échelle de richter depuis que j'ai lu ce strip. Excellent d'ailleurs. Que la force télévisée soit avec vous.

----------


## Jolaventur

aujourd'hui le strip est monstrueux

----------


## apul

Ouais, c'est fendard. WE WANT MOAR§ (comme un HS.)

----------


## orime

Il est monstrueux !!!

"parceque je suis un marine"   ::XD::

----------


## Yo-gourt

Heu j'ai pas compris...les blagues NCIS tout ça ok, mais la chute? y'a un rapport entre les dinuts et SW? Ou alors c'est juste ben ok je vais faire caca et je me suis fait dessus devant la force des donuts?

Oui je suis un gland  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ahahahah, il a pas compris!

----------


## Yo-gourt

Pffff mais j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait qu'une page!  :;):

----------


## VosT

Les Donuts c'est surpuissant, Chiez-en !

----------


## Hellminster

L'émotion m'étreint. Je suis le premier à poster sur le couly strip de cette semaine. Alors pour feter ça, je vais tenter le 1er, de décrypter de façon analytique cette fresque satyrique et charcutérienne.

Je dirai qu'il s'agit d'une saucisse communiste, brandie par la classe besogneuse dans toute sa haine, rejetant les valeurs ultra libérales et les dogmes d'un patronat omni présent qui bafoue les valeurs humaines et la liberté. 

Je peux etre journaliste ? 
Elles sont ou mes pillules ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

je note une similitude avec une oeuvre parue page 33 du N° 171, mais cela pose plus plus de question que cela n'y répond.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sauf qu'il y a déjà un topic sur le strip du mercredi...

----------


## Guest

> L'émotion m'étreint. Je suis le premier à poster sur le couly strip de cette semaine. Alors pour feter ça, je vais tenter le 1er, de décrypter de façon analytique cette fresque satyrique et charcutérienne.
> 
> Je dirai qu'il s'agit d'une saucisse communiste, brandie par la classe besogneuse dans toute sa haine, rejetant les valeurs ultra libérales et les dogmes d'un patronat omni présent qui bafoue les valeurs humaines et la liberté. 
> 
> Je peux etre journaliste ? 
> Elles sont ou mes pillules ?


C'est le fond d'écran de Gringo revisité en fait. Je blague pas.

----------


## Arseur

Han la fusion ratée !

----------


## znokiss

> Han la fusion ratée !


Tu bosse dans une centrale nucléaire ? 


Pasque bon, la fusion, c'est pas pour tout de suite..

Mouhahahaaa.. bon, j'me casse.

----------


## Arseur

> Tu bosse dans une centrale nucléaire ? 
> 
> 
> Pasque bon, la fusion, c'est pas pour tout de suite..
> 
> Mouhahahaaa.. bon, j'me casse.


Regarde ta signature plus souvent, toi...  ::mellow::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Regarde ta signature plus souvent, toi...


Bof, c'est vrai que pour un rendu optimal post/humour, ca manque de référence à Jo*fission*.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouah, une critique de la société de consommation !

----------


## Arseur

Ou une critique des montages de Gringo.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est aussi un compte rendu assez clair de la situation à la rédac.
En ce moment, c'est tendu avec Zoulou qui a mouillé gringo avec de l'eau et qui m'a mis de l'alcool sur les cheveux alors des fois on le gifle avec des saucisses de dinde.

----------


## Arseur

::mellow:: 
Quelle maison de fous.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'est aussi un compte rendu assez clair de la situation à la rédac.
> En ce moment, c'est tendu avec Zoulou qui a mouillé gringo avec de l'eau et qui m'a mis de l'alcool sur les cheveux alors des fois on le gifle avec des saucisses de dinde.


Il fait sa crise d'ado le Zoulou ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi ça me fait penser à çà :

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> C'est aussi un compte rendu assez clair de la situation à la rédac.
> En ce moment, c'est tendu avec Zoulou qui a mouillé gringo avec de l'eau et qui m'a mis de l'alcool sur les cheveux alors des fois on le gifle avec des saucisses de dinde.


laisse tomber, il adore ça...
L'autre jour je le fouettais avec mon sexe, bien plus violent qu'a coup de saucisse de morteaux donc, et il en redemandait.

----------


## getcha

What ze saucisse ???

----------


## Therapy2crew

Couly respecte t'il l'architecture des bureaux de Gandi ? Je voyais ça plus luxueux

----------


## Murne

Et ackboo, il est où ? Encore en train de faire la gueule à ceux qui tentent un peu de fantaisie en plein bouclage ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Excellent, excellent!

De toute façon Boulon c'est toujours le plus exclue de la bande, pire que Half chuis sûr!

----------


## Rom1

> Et ackboo, il est où ? Encore en train de faire la gueule à ceux qui tentent un peu de fantaisie en plein bouclage ?


Non il essaye de mettre sa casquette TrackIR en même temps que son masque de bière  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Super_Newbie

Il faut combien de coups de pied dans un Boulon pour qu'il commence à avoir mal?

----------


## getcha

Couly est vraiment en forme ces derniers temps.

----------


## orime

Joli  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, le hors série spécial Couly, c'est pour quand ? :insiste:

----------


## Arseur

J'aime. Merci Couly !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Huhu, très sympa !

----------


## O.Boulon

Un Straight Edge, c'est une bande à lui tout seul.
Au bureau, j'amène toujours mes potes "Mépris pour le fumeur", "Pitié pour l'alcoolo", "Dégoût pour le toxico", "Regard condescendant", "Moralisme à deux balles" et "Non, si je bois 6 litres de coca par jour, c'est pour le goût, pas parce kue je suis drogué à la caféine".

----------


## getcha

> Un Straight Edge, c'est une bande à lui tout seul.
> Au bureau, j'amène toujours mes potes "Mépris pour le fumeur", "Pitié pour l'alcoolo", "Dégoût pour le toxico", "Regard condescendant", "Moralisme à deux balles" et "Non, si je bois 6 litres de coca par jour, c'est pour le goût, pas parce kue je suis drogué à la caféine".


Tu peut aussi parler francais pour qu'on te comprenne.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Au bureau, j'amène toujours mes potes "Mépris pour le fumeur", "Pitié pour l'alcoolo", "Dégoût pour le toxico", "Regard condescendant", "Moralisme à deux balles"


Tu gâtes trop Gringo.




> Tu peut aussi parler francais pour qu'on te comprenne.


T'as oublié ton cerveau sur la table de chevet ?

----------


## getcha

> T'as oublié ton cerveau sur la table de chevet ?


Non mon cerveau ne connais juste pas l'expression Straight Edge, et puis ca m'enerve de mélanger des expressions anglaises a du francais.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Non mon cerveau ne connais juste pas l'expression Straight Edge, et puis ca m'enerve de mélanger des expressions anglaises a du francais.


Wikipedia :
"Mouvement où les adeptes s'engagent personnellement à suivre un style de vie visant à conserver une clarté d'esprit. Souvent abrégé en *sXe*, provient de la chanson _Straight Edge_ de 1981 du groupe hardcore Minor Threat.
Ce mouvement issu du milieu punk est d'abord une philosophie de vie fondée sur trois principes (et souvent associée aux trois *X*) : pas d'alcool, pas de drogue ni de promiscuité sexuelle."

Au moins t'apprends des trucs avec Boulon.

----------


## getcha

> Wikipedia :
> "Mouvement où les adeptes s'engagent personnellement à suivre un style de vie visant à conserver une clarté d'esprit. Souvent abrégé en *sXe*, provient de la chanson _Straight Edge_ de 1981 du groupe hardcore Minor Threat.
> Ce mouvement issu du milieu punk est d'abord une philosophie de vie fondée sur trois principes (et souvent associée aux trois *X*) : pas d'alcool, pas de drogue ni de promiscuité sexuelle."
> 
> Au moins t'apprends des trucs avec Boulon.


Seigneur dieux ! Ils osent appeller ca une philosophie, comme si la transcendance pouvait etre atteinte avec une bouteille d'eau minérale.

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai rien compris au strip, je le relierai quand j'aurais sufisament de datura.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Seigneur dieux ! Ils osent appeller ca une philosophie, comme si la transcendance pouvait etre atteinte avec une bouteille d'eau minérale.


Non mais c'est Wikipedia, hein. C'est pas l'avis suprême, ni même la vérité absolue. Si le mec qui a rédigé l'article a utilisé le mot "philosophie", ça ne signifie pas que tout le monde (dont Boulon) le prend de ce côté.

Wiki c'était juste pour avoir une idée de la chose.




> datura.


*wikipedia*




> je le relierai


Y a plus de reliures cpc, on t'as dit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est un exercice de style délicat, d'arriver à faire rire en une seule *case* (je suis sûr qu'il y a un nom pour cette exercice d'ailleurs).

Très bon  ::): .

_EDIT Ah quel raseur ! non j'déconne, merci ._

----------


## Arseur

> C'est un exercice de style délicat, d'arriver à faire rire en une seule bulle (je suis sûr qu'il y a un nom pour cette exercice d'ailleurs).
> 
> Très bon .


C'est plus une seule case, qu'une seule bulle...

Et puis d'abord c'est très facile il suffit de dessiner une bite.
(si si ça fait rire.)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Fixed.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Wikipedia :
> "Mouvement où les adeptes s'engagent personnellement à suivre un style de vie visant à conserver une clarté d'esprit. Souvent abrégé en *sXe*, provient de la chanson _Straight Edge_ de 1981 du groupe hardcore Minor Threat.
> Ce mouvement issu du milieu punk est d'abord une philosophie de vie fondée sur trois principes (et souvent associée aux trois *X*) : pas d'alcool, pas de drogue ni de promiscuité sexuelle."


C'est intéressant mais au risque de passer pour un gros couillon (ahah genre c'est pas déjà fait!), ça veut dire quoi promiscuité sexuelle?

----------


## half

> ça veut dire quoi promiscuité sexuelle?


Ma bite dans ton cul.

----------


## getcha

> Ma bite dans ton cul.


C'est pas de la promiscuité intelectuelle ca plutot ?

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

ça dépend de la taille de la bite

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouh ! Les types y connaissent même pas des termes comme Straight Edge ! Tas d'incultes !
Plus sérieusement, y'a d'autre types de boissons pour les masques, ou ça se limite aux bières ?

----------


## ShinSH

Fallait pas envoyer Gringo au japon, fallait pas...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

fallait pas le laisser revenir surtout...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ma bite dans ton cul.


Clair et classe!

----------


## Pelomar

> *wikipedia*


Tain moi qui te prenais pour un véritable toxico, tu sais même ce que c'est le datura !
Ca pousse partout dans les Landes, c'est marrant. Par contre ca pue vraiment, c'est absolument infernal.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouh ! Les types y connaissent même pas des termes comme Straight Edge ! Tas d'incultes !
> Plus sérieusement, y'a d'autre types de boissons pour les masques, ou ça se limite aux bières ?


Je n'ai vu que la bière en boisson, par contre j'ai vu un masque de boulette de riz aux algues et un chapeau champignon... Je me suis juste pris en photo avec dans le magasin par contre, je ne pouvais malheureusement pas ramener tout le Japon...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> ...un masque de boulette de riz aux algues et un chapeau champignon...


 ::mellow:: 

Mon dieu, mais ce pays est absolument formidable ! Balance la photo, je VEUX voir à quoi ça peut ressembler !

----------


## El Gringo

Si tu savais tout ce que j'ai vu... Il y avait même un slip avec des bouts de perruque sur le côté pour faire poilu... Plus tard les photos par contre, faut que je les retouche avant et là j'ai pas le temps. Ni les photos...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Si tu savais tout ce que j'ai vu... Il y avait même un slip avec des bouts de perruque sur le côté pour faire poilu... Plus tard les photos par contre, faut que je les retouche avant et là j'ai pas le temps. Ni les photos...


P'tain, et dire qu'on aurait pu aller au Japon en voyage de noce avec ma femme, mais qu'on va privilégier la Chine, parce que moins cher et plus abordable pour nous. ::cry:: 

Quand je pense à tout ce que j'aurai pu ramener comme merde, en plus de celles que j'accumulais déjà, comme ce costume d'Elvis gonflable.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est bien aussi la Chine, évitez juste Aeroflot ça le fait moyen la bouffe périmée pour un voyage de noce...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouais, m'enfin, j'aurai du mal à lui vendre un voyage au Japon sous prétexte de ramener "_un masque de boulette de riz aux algues et un chapeau champignon_"  :;): 
On se contentera des paysages, de la Cité Interdite et de la Tombe du Premier Empereur, ce qui est déjà pas mal.

Et avec un peu de chance, on tombera sur des contrefaçons de cochonneries Japonaises  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

Puisque tu vas à Pekin ne loupez surtout pas le jardin d'été qui est superbe. Fin du HS.

----------


## Guest

> Ouais, m'enfin, j'aurai du mal à lui vendre un voyage au Japon sous prétexte de ramener "_un masque de boulette de riz aux algues et un chapeau champignon_"


... Tu es sûr que c'est la bonne ?

----------


## crazycow

> ... Tu es sûr que c'est la bonne ?


Vu qu'elle a accepté de se marier avec l'asticot qu'il est..je pense oui...sauf pour son chat  ::P: 

 (pas taper Raphi)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, il est dispo quand le Couly strip de cette semaine ?
Il ne faut pas perdre les bonnes habitudes !  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'as raison PrinceDeLu, je vais me faire un petit café-calva à la machine à café pour attaquer la journée de manière sereine, avec une haleine qui a la classe.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Trop bien celui de cette semaine ! J'aime la conversation téléphonique de Casque et ackboo.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Terrible  ::): .

----------


## TheToune

Nan mais en vrai ils les portent pas vraiment ces masques ???
Hein ?
Hein ?

Dans le cas contraire, Boulon reçoit toute mon soutien pour passer à l'acte.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je préférais le déguisement de carotte de (je crois) El Gringo.

----------


## XWolverine

Ah oui, là, il est bon, le strip de ce mercredi  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Nan mais en vrai ils les portent pas vraiment ces masques ???
> Hein ?
> Hein ?
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, Boulon reçoit toute mon soutien pour passer à l'acte.


La réponse dans le prochain canard.

:teaser:

----------


## le faucheur

J'ai bien ris ! Surtout quand j'ai vu la réaction de Gringo.
J'attend avec impatience la scene ou il essaira de lui mettre un coup de pied !

----------


## ShinSH

> La réponse dans le prochain canard.
> 
> :teaser:


Ca va se terminer avec des masques de b0b0 tout ca...

----------


## jerem1306

excellent comme d'hab!

----------


## half

:aïe:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Kekila Ackboo?

----------


## PrinceGITS

ackboo est trop sérieux pour participer aux enfantillages du reste de la rédac.
Enfin, c'est comme ça que le voit Couly.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> ackboo est trop sérieux pour participer aux enfantillages du reste de la rédac.
> Enfin, c'est comme ça que le voit Couly.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh :débileprofond: merci GITS  :^_^: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu portes bien ton sous-titre.  :;):

----------


## Rom1

> Tu portes bien ton sous-titre.


Euh j'avais pas compris non plus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Murne

A noter qu'ackboo est aussi trop sérieux pour participer à un forum rempli d'idiots comme celui-ci. 

Sinon, super le strip, comme d'habitude. Et j'en profite pour remercier Couly et Zoulou pour le dessin puis le fond d'écran du drapeau breton. Vous assurez, là.  :;):

----------


## Erokh

pourtant, c'est assez évident: ackboo est le rédac' chef. Il a déjà été dépeint plus d'une fois par couly en tant que sorte de "papa" des rédacteurs: le gars qui s'apitoie toujours sur leurs conneries, qui reste toujours un peu distant...

moi j'avais compris pourtant, donc c'est que ça doit pas être si dur que ça...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et puis, entre Casque et BooBoo, c'est un peu la vieille garde (les deux seuls actifs de l'ancienne époque... je pense) qui regarde d'un air désabusé les jeunes chiens fous.

----------


## half

Couly, Ivan, Fishbone, Sonia sont "de la vieille époque" aussi

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il paraît qu'ensuite, une météorite géante s'est abattue sur la Terre.

(je ne savais pas pour Couly et Sonia tiens)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> A noter qu'ackboo est aussi trop sérieux pour participer à un forum rempli d'idiots comme celui-ci.


D'ailleurs Couly devrait faire une bd sur une journée type d'Ackboo, juste histoire de monter au grand public à quel point ce cher monsieur a une vie passionnante.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Couly, Ivan, Fishbone, Sonia sont "de la vieille époque" aussi


Tu as oublié Gana, le seul vrai newser qu'ai jamais eu le site.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Le old school, c'est la classe.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Old school powa !

Question technique, Couly est un roxor et l'a fait sous Paint ou c'est un low qui l'a fait sous Photoshop ?  ::siffle::

----------


## XWolverine

Ca fait genre Couly n'a pas rendu sa copie du mercredi et a collé en vitesse une vignette d'un CPC d'il y a 3-4 mois (y'avait une bonne série de DTC - Wabon à un moment).
Remboursez, c'est pas un strip !! Quoi ? C'est gratuit ? Ah, ben fais comme tu veux, Couly mais t'en n'as pas un en haute résolution ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ouais, il s'est pas trop foulé tonton Couly !!! D'un autre côté, pondre un strip par semaine... il a bien le droit de se relâcher un peu. :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Ouaip, en fait, l'idée est bonne. Les semaines de non inspiration (ou de privilégiationnage des idées pour le mag), mettre un dessin existant sous forme de fond d'écran (haute rés et fond uni).

----------


## Arseur

Je quémande un fond d'écran avec le lapin breton (avec la coiffe) qui dit "dans ton cul" en breton.
Siouplait.

Votre à tout jamais dévoué Arseur.

----------


## Dar

Merde pourtant avec l'Euro, le strip passionnant de la semaine était tout trouvé  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le combo ultime aurait été un "c'était mieux avant" old school, genre un œuf aliasé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Je vais faire mon vieux con, mais j'assume : oui, c'était mieux avant...

Aujourd'hui est très bon, mais j'ai toujours en mémoire un vieux strip de Couly dans Bâton De Joie où Ta Race imitait Max Payne dans les bureaux de la rédac...

J'étais mort de rire, et je plein grandement ceux qui n'ont pas eu l'occasion de l'avoir vu, à l'époque (c'était pe-être même dans le livret de solutions qui accompagnait le mag', d'ailleurs...)

Mais Couly Is Da Boss, whatever happens...

Je t'Aime, Monsieur...

 ::lol::

----------


## TheToune

Il ne s'est peut etre pas foulé, il a utilisé une vanne éculé, mais vous savez quoi, j'ai quand même eu un énorme sourire en voyant le logo "lapin old school "  ::):

----------


## Goji

S'il lui reste un peu de pixels jaunes je veux bien les lui racheter !

----------


## callicles

Couly est le seul type qui m'aie fait tomber par terre de rire : c'était dans un Joystick, un pingouin (hé oui pas un lapin) qui dansait le Kazatchok. Je suis réellement tombé à terre quand mon pote a tourné la page et que j'ai vu ce pingouin  ::mellow::  (j'étais peut-être pas très net)

J'ai honte d'avouer qu'on s'est fait des séances de lecture de "booklets" (les carnets de soluces) pliés de rire.

Merci Monsieur.

----------


## Arseur

Couly remonte le temps !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Jusqu'où ira-t-il ? ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je vois des lapins non-Coulyesques en ce moment, me trompe-je ? Genre dans le dernier dossier de Thréanor par exemple, ils me chiffonnent ces lapins.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh t'hallucines.
A moins que Couly soit mort et qu'on l'ait remplacé par un des sosies de Sadam Hussein.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah, OK.

Il faut que j'arrête la Badoit.

----------


## TheToune

::o: 

 Mais pourquoi ces lapins mangent-ils des fraises ? ::mellow::

----------


## XWolverine

Trop bien celui-là, j'aime  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Mais pourquoi ces lapins mangent-ils des fraises ?


Ce sont des carottes !
Tu n'es pas assez very old school pour comprendre.  :;): 

Allons nous avoir les lapins prehistoric school ? :idéeàlacon:

----------


## Goji

Sur les murs de la rédac, ce sera 1 donut l'entrée.
J'espère qu'il y aura aussi un marchand de glaces  ::):

----------


## TheToune

> Ce sont des carottes !
> Tu n'es pas assez very old school pour comprendre. 
> 
> Allons nous avoir les lapins prehistoric school ? :idéeàlacon:


Moi j'ai déjà vu des carottes old school qui ressemblaient pas autant a des fraises  :B):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Le prochain strip de Couly il sera avec les graphismes de Dwarf Fortress  ::w00t:: .

----------


## Guest

Bah non. Des lapins en mode texte. Pas du dessin ascii.

----------


## mrFish

En Vertex !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Moi j'ai déjà vu des carottes old school qui ressemblaient pas autant a des fraises


Devant tant de mauvaise foi, je demande que Couly confirme que ce sont des carottes.

----------


## TheToune

> Devant tant de mauvaise foi, je demande que Couly confirme que ce sont des carottes.


C'est que tu n'a aucune idée de la puissance de ma mauvaise foi alors ::P: 
Elle est légendaire, épique même, ma mauvaise foi.

Si carotte c'est, ça veut juste dire que Couly dessine des carottes old school comme je dessinerai des fraises.  :B):

----------


## Arseur

En fait c'est des poivrons. Ou des piments.

----------


## Silver

Youhou ! Vivement les lapins de Lascaux.  :;):

----------


## Maxwell

Moi j'dis c'est des fraises.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'ai vu des fraises également.

----------


## xarfu

carottes pour moi

----------


## PrinceGITS

Toujours aussi bon le trip old school.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Yup, bien sympatoche.
Je cherche encore le jeu de mots dans le nom du château.
Soit je suis stupide, soit il me manque des références pour le comprendre, soit il n'y en a pas.

A l'aide, quelqu'un ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> ackboo est trop sérieux pour participer aux enfantillages du reste de la rédac.
> Enfin, c'est comme ça que le voit Couly.


Et il parle en html aussi, mais ça date un peu.

----------


## Geminys

> Yup, bien sympatoche.
> Je cherche encore le jeu de mots dans le nom du château.
> Soit je suis stupide, soit il me manque des références pour le comprendre, soit il n'y en a pas.
> 
> A l'aide, quelqu'un ?



heu pareil, lapin con pris aussi ce jeu de mot laid  ::huh::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pas compris non plus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est pourtant facile.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah ouais !

----------


## TheToune

Moi je prend l'option B et je lui jette des fraises-carotte old school à la tronche au chevalier lapin  :B): 

Et aprés je le torture pour qu'il m'explique le jeu de mot dans le nom du chateau :D

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Indice : cherche du côté d'un film célèbre.

----------


## Geminys

> Indice : cherche du côté d'un film célèbre.



lequel de film  ::huh:: 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Un film dans lequel il n'y a pas que des acteurs.

----------


## Geminys

> Un film dans lequel il n'y a pas que des acteurs.


donc un film ou il y a aussi des actrices....

pô facile 

 ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

Last action hero !

----------


## Geminys

> Last action hero !


c'est en rapport avec cette chose appelé flim  ::blink::   ::huh::  ::o:  ::mellow::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> c'est en rapport avec cette chose appelé flim


EH ! Tu dis pas du mal de Last Action Hero !  ::(:

----------


## TheToune

> Last action hero !


Jamais vu en entier  ::mellow:: 
j'ai du voir la fin une fois quand ça passait a la tv ...

Je peut essayer de torturer le lapin quand même ? Juste pour le plaisir ?

----------


## Geminys

> EH ! Tu dis pas du mal de Last Action Hero !


 ::rolleyes::  j'oserais pas me moquer de ce truc, l'a pô besoin... ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> j'oserais pas me moquer de ce truc, l'a pô besoin...


C'est complètement second degré _Last Action Hero_, et c'est ca qu'est bon. Ha, c'est sûr, c'est pas _Mon curé chez les nudistes_, mais qui sait quel chef d'oeuvre cette production aurait pu être si on avait confié le bébé à Max Pécas avec Francis Perrin à la place de Schwarzy.

----------


## Goji

_This is an ice crime !_

----------


## Geminys

> *C'est complètement second degré* _Last Action Hero_, et c'est ca qu'est bon. Ha, c'est sûr, c'est pas _Mon curé chez les nudistes_, mais qui sait quel chef d'oeuvre cette production aurait pu être si on avait confié le bébé à Max Pécas avec Francis Perrin à la place de Schwarzy.


oui mais du second degrés un peu tres lourd, enfin c'est mon avis perso bien sur.

ou sinon j'ai un souci avec ce type d'humour made in US  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Je préfère mon curé chez les thailandaises, l'approche ethnographiue est vachement plus marquée.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Vous connaissez rien, le top de Max Pécas, c'est _Mieux vaut être riche et bien portant que fauché et mal foutu_, ne serait-ce que parce que de nombreux lecteurs se reconnaissent dans le titre.

----------


## Sylvine

L'est trop bien Last Action Hero!


Mais je vois pas le rapport avec le dessin.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pas mieux que Sylvine.
Pourtant j'ai bien du le voir 4 ou 5 fois LAH.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah les lousemen !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Cash ! Heureusement que j'ai accès à la webcam, j'arrive à sauver l'honneur.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Faut pas laisser les parkinsoniens prendre des screens quand Half joue, c'est tout flou.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais Half c'est le player 2 ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est les 2, comme ça il est sur de gagner. Il est malin ce Half.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, je ne sais pas ce qu'on va avoir pour la semaine prochaine vu que avant pong, c'était des "jeux" sur oscilloscope... :suggèredesidéesl'airderien:

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Bon, je ne sais pas ce qu'on va avoir pour la semaine prochaine vu que avant pong, c'était des "jeux" sur oscilloscope... :suggèredesidéesl'airderien:


Ou alors les jeux en ascii  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les jeux en ascii, c'est après pong.
D'ailleurs, il me semble que le concept de pong a été fait sur un oscillo en premier.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Les jeux en ascii, c'est après pong.
> D'ailleurs, il me semble que le concept de pong a été fait sur un oscillo en premier.


Oui!

Peut être qu'il va changer de concept aussi  ::w00t:: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ou qu'il sera en vacances comme la rédac.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'avais oublié les vacances de la redac'  ::o:  !

Bah, y a Rabot enfermé dans la cave non ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pire, il est coincé à Tulles !  ::ninja::

----------


## Dar

Rabot is a liar y'a pas internet à Tulle !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Les jeux en ascii, c'est après pong.
> D'ailleurs, il me semble que le concept de pong a été fait sur un oscillo en premier.


Yep. Le premier jeu vidéo (dans les années 1950  ::w00t:: ) est _Tennis For Two_, un ancêtre de _Pong_ :

----------


## legna

J'ai toujours cru que les dessins dans les pyramides c'était les ancêtres du jeu d'aventure click&play (sans l'humour lucas-game il va de soit)  ::blink:: 

Pong aurait donc été le premier au final  ?  ::|:

----------


## Sk-flown

Superbe la dynamique et l'effet de rebond de la balle, comme quoi a l'époque il y avait deja des effets physique meilleurs que sur PS3.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Last action hero !


Ouais un putain de chef d'œuvre a regarder au second degré (j'arrive un peu tard mais je suis surpris que si peu de gens apprécie)

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ah putain je connaissais pas, ça a l'air énorme!

----------


## getcha

Il est en vacances Couly ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*tousse* onestmercredi *tousse*

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et il est génial !

Bon, il faut lancer une pétition pour un HS spécial Couly ou la rédac a ça sous le coude ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Et il est génial !
> 
> Bon, il faut lancer une pétition pour un HS spécial Couly ou la rédac a ça sous le coude ?


Non mais Couly c'est un gros casse-couille artiste...

Splendide celui la.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si j'ai bien compris, Couly est un artiste considérant que son oeuvre n'est qu'éphémère et donc exige qu'elle soit détruite après chaque exposition (ou alors, c'est pour éviter que nous montions des dossiers chantage).

----------


## Paquerette

Je sens que ce strip veut faire passer un message : "c'est les vacances alors plus de strip du mercredi jusqu'à la rentrée!"

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi je pense que ce strip est une critique de la société de consommation.

----------


## PrinceGITS

::cry::  1 mois sans Couly strip...
En plus ça ne tombe pas pendant mes vacances !
Puisque c'est ça, je me désabonne des Couly Strip !



 ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ahah j'adore!

----------


## Pelomar

> Moi je pense que ce strip est une critique de la société de consommation.


C'est aussi mon avis.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Super !!! En fait il est pas mal Couly.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Super !!! En fait il est pas mal Couly.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je me demande si Couly a de la famille à Chinon ?

Nan parce que j'y ai gouté et leur produits sont super.

----------


## getcha

Il est vraiment en vacances ?  ::cry::

----------


## mescalin

En attendant vous pouvez vous rabattre sur la geste de gandi pour patienter si vous connaissez pas.

----------


## Goji

Je n'aime pas du tout le ton de ce lapin qui généralise sur les départs en vacances d'été. Les Juilletistes, les aoutiens, tous ces mots n'ont plus de sens, la France travaille monsieur le lapin, le jour, la nuit, les week-end, les jours fériés, le métro est bondé toute l'année, les gens transpirent et rêvent de sable blanc mais les fragrances d'urine et de dessous de bras reprennent vite le dessus, ils s'imaginent des trêves au soleil entre midi et deux, sur les marches d'une églises ou dans un parc saturé, mais la réalité est là, les vacances d'été n'existent plus.
Petite chose rose et stupide, tu mériterais un séjour sous mon talon.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Couly, prendre des vacances ? It can't be !

----------


## Erokh

> Je n'aime pas du tout le ton de ce lapin qui généralise sur les départs en vacances d'été. Les Juilletistes, les aoutiens, tous ces mots n'ont plus de sens, la France travaille monsieur le lapin, le jour, la nuit, les week-end, les jours fériés, le métro est bondé toute l'année, les gens transpirent et rêvent de sable blanc mais les fragrances d'urine et de dessous de bras reprennent vite le dessus, ils s'imaginent des trêves au soleil entre midi et deux, sur les marches d'une églises ou dans un parc saturé, mais la réalité est là, les vacances d'été n'existent plus.
> Petite chose rose et stupide, tu mériterais un séjour sous mon talon.


raaah c'est beau! et... c'est triste  ::cry::

----------


## TheToune

::mellow:: 

On y aura droit ou les vacances ne sont pas finit pour tout le monde ?

 ::cry::

----------


## Nadoue

Ah si je pouvais avoir autant de vacances que Couly :soupire:

----------


## Wicked Style

Il est de retour  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

He's back  ::lol:: 

Et putain, il est venere.

----------


## TheToune

La reprise du boulot c'est chacun son tour. Non mais !!!

----------


## LeBabouin

Ouais ben "Patrie", je sais pas où t'as vu ça. Ca fait une bonne vingtaine d'année que personne n'en parle plus de la patrie. J'avais même oublié l'éxistence du mot. 
Et puis "boulot", c'est vite dit:  c'est plus des strips que tu nous fais, ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il n'y a qu'un dessin.

----------


## Threanor

> Ouais ben "Patrie", je sais pas où t'as vu ça. Ca fait une bonne vingtaine d'année que personne n'en parle plus de la patrie. J'avais même oublié l'existence du mot. 
> Et puis "boulot", c'est vite dit:  c'est plus des strips que tu nous fais, ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il n'y a qu'un dessin.


Tu n'écoutes jamais notre président ?
3 fois le mot en un discours à la Jeunesse Française 
Ce discours a été prononcé à Marseille le *3 septembre 2006*. [Une bonne vingtaine d'années dis-tu]
"Vous voyez la discrimination, le racisme, l'antisémitisme et vous enragez de voir la patrie des droits de l'homme mettre au 2ème tour d'une présidentielle Jean-Marie Le Pen."
"La France est votre pays, c'est votre nation, c'est votre patrie et vous n’en avez pas d’autre, même si vos parents ou vos grands-parents sont venus d’ailleurs."
"Les enfants des Etats-Unis, qui sont une nation d’immigrés, écoutent l’hymne américain et saluent la bannière étoilée la main sur le cœur. Pourquoi les jeunes Français ne devraient-ils être fiers de leur pays que lorsque l’équipe de France marque des buts ? Chanter la Marseillaise n'est pas ringard. S'émouvoir devant le drapeau tricolore n'est pas démodé. Aimer sa patrie n'est pas dépassé."

Etude linguistique de Damon Mayaffre  du CNRS – UMR, Bases, Corpus et Langage (Nice) 
Quand « travail », « famille », « patrie » co-occurrent dans le discours de Nicolas Sarkozy. Etude de cas et réflexion théorique sur la co-occurrence  [PDF]
"Ici, le parcours de lecture en trois temps ou trois degrés qui part de « travail », transit par « famille » et aboutit à « patrie » nous semble un parcours interprétatif, guidé  par la statistique, particulièrement suggestif du sens à donner aux propos du candidat. "

"De manière générale, « patrie » a 5 grands co-occurrents qui marquent, si l’on veut bien considérer leurs co-occurrents respectifs, 5 dimensions du discours sarkozien : une dimension pathétique  (« patrie »  =>  « amour »  =>  « sang »,  « haine »,  « souffrance »,  etc.) ;  une dimension  historique/patriotique  (« patrie »  =>  « histoire »  =>  « France »,  «grandeur », « destinée » etc.) ; une dimension politique/autoritaire (« patrie => « ordre » => « délinquant », « crime », « police », etc.) ; une dimension familiale (« patrie » => « famille » => « père », « mère », etc.) ; et une dimension religieuse/spirituelle (« patrie » => « religion » => « croyance », « rêve », « sentiment », etc.). "

----------


## half

> Tu n'écoutes jamais notre président ?
> 3 fois le mot en un discours à la Jeunesse Française 
> Ce discours a été prononcé à Marseille le *3 septembre 2006*. [Une bonne vingtaine d'années dis-tu]
> "Vous voyez la discrimination, le racisme, l'antisémitisme et vous enragez de voir la patrie des droits de l'homme mettre au 2ème tour d'une présidentielle Jean-Marie Le Pen."
> "La France est votre pays, c'est votre nation, c'est votre patrie et vous n’en avez pas d’autre, même si vos parents ou vos grands-parents sont venus d’ailleurs."
> "Les enfants des Etats-Unis, qui sont une nation d’immigrés, écoutent l’hymne américain et saluent la bannière étoilée la main sur le cœur. Pourquoi les jeunes Français ne devraient-ils être fiers de leur pays que lorsque l’équipe de France marque des buts ? Chanter la Marseillaise n'est pas ringard. S'émouvoir devant le drapeau tricolore n'est pas démodé. Aimer sa patrie n'est pas dépassé."
> 
> Etude linguistique de Damon Mayaffre  du CNRS – UMR, Bases, Corpus et Langage (Nice) 
> Quand « travail », « famille », « patrie » co-occurrent dans le discours de Nicolas Sarkozy. Etude de cas et réflexion théorique sur la co-occurrence  [PDF]
> ...


Waaaa ça fait plein de mots.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai cru à une news de Rabot, c'est dire.

----------


## El Gringo

Putain mais respectez le merde !

----------


## LeBabouin

> Tu n'écoutes jamais notre président ?



Plutôt crever!  (selon l'expression)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Putain mais respectez le merde !


C'est pas sympa d'appeler Thréanor comme ça  :<_<:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il n'y a qu'un dessin.


Quelque  chose me dit que ce doit être un exercice plus difficile tout comme il doit être plus difficile de faire de la BD avec le strict minimum de bulles (mais peut-être que je me goure complètement et qu'il est simplement feignant).

----------


## Jeckhyl

FOUTRE !

Vous avez vu qui sera au scénario d'un prochain Couly Strip ?

----------


## Rom1

> FOUTRE !
> 
> Vous avez vu qui sera au scénario d'un prochain Couly Strip ?


Mr Patate  :B):

----------


## alx

Et Bob Arctor ! Waaaah c'te teasing de la mort !

----------


## ElGato

> Mr Patate


Cool, je vais enfin pouvoir le demander en mariage.

----------


## jm1981

L'historique des couly strip est sauvegardé quelque part ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non. Ce sont des œuvres éphémères.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Quoi, 11H, mercredi et toujours pas de nouveau strip !
Ce Couly est un scandale !
Ou alors on a changé la date de maj...

PS : Que Zoulou soit malade n'est pas une excuse valable.  ::ninja::

----------


## Geminys

::cry::  yéou le Strip de ce mercredi?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je vais un peu mieux mais Couly est malade aussi. C'est l'hécatombe.

----------


## Geminys

Bande de petite nature!!  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il faudra pas oublier de rayer l'excuse "malade" de la liste (si on a la même liste, "malade" doit être placé entre "enterrement du chien" et "amener la grand-mère chez le vétérinaire").

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ça part en vacances pour revenir en petite forme et tomber malade...
Les vacances ne sont pas censées faire l'inverse : se reposer pour revenir en pleine forme ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Arseur

P'tain, je suis aussi malade, et je comptais sur le strip du credi pour me revigorer. Salauds.

----------


## Paquerette

J'ai galéré à le retrouver le couly strip sur le nouveau site!

----------


## Kamikaze

De toute façon les femmes et le sens de l'orientation vous savez.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toi tu ne connais pas encore Tink  ::P: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Youpi Banane.

http://www.canardpc.com/goodies.html

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Jolie tentative pour faire passer inaperçue la non parution du strip.

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est un parti pris le coup des Couly strips qu'on n'archive pas car se sont des zeûûûvres zéphémêêres ? Ou c'est parce que c'est pas possible ? Ou parce que c'est comme ça, point barre ?

----------


## half

> C'est un parti pris le coup des Couly strips qu'on n'archive pas car se sont des  ? Ou c'est parce que c'est pas possible ? Ou parce que c'est comme ça, point barre ?


Zzeûûûvres zéphémêêres.

----------


## ElGato

> Jolie tentative pour faire passer inaperçue la non parution du strip.


The song remains the same.

----------


## PrinceGITS

::cry::

----------


## Geminys

> 


Je dirais même plus   ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Rom1

Pourquoi vous pleurez? je le trouve marrant celui de cette semaine  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Celui sur la page de la webcam ? Ouais il est cool mais on attend quand même celui pour les low.

----------


## PrinceGITS

On peut que le strip actuel n'est pas éphémère...  ::P:

----------


## xrogaan

Bah si il est éphémère, c'est le strip éphémère le plus persistant que j'ai jamais vu xD

----------


## Graine

Bon j'ai un peu posté sauvagement sur le topic magazine a propos de couly?
Mais sinon il va mieux la?
Parce qu'après Les élections aux Iouesses maintenant tout le monde attend le strip de couly!!! ::cry::

----------


## Graine

Allo?

----------


## Akodo

Alluile.
Jay gagnay  ::lol:: 

Je crois qu'on aura droit à un  nouveau strip du Credi quand quand on arrêtera de demander ::ninja::

----------


## alx

Allez on veut le strip du mercredi ! Bob et Couly, à poil !!

----------


## Graine

A ce sujet si un canard a pensé a sauvegarder les strips je suis preneur j'avais commencé puis bon je suis trop négligeant comme mec...

----------


## xrogaan

takachercher le topic, namého !  ::(: 
Y'a plein des gens qui veulent récupérer les oeuvres éphémère. Mais ils comprennent pas que même en sauvegardant l'image s'auto détruit et risque d'endommager le pc.  ::o: 

Alors 'faut pas sauver, non, 'faut pas !

----------


## Graine

Désolé!!! ::cry::

----------


## Graine

Est il Breton ce brave couly?

----------


## half

Dans 30 min.

----------


## alx

::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si le webmaster sait  ::o:  faire.

----------


## TheToune

Couly nous as abandonnés ...  ::mellow::   ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## Largeman

> Dans 30 min.


Et j'y ai cru.  ::(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi aussi  ::P: .

Ah les noobs...

----------


## mrFish

J'ai adoré le couly-strip de cette semaine. Il était encore meilleur que celui de la semaine passé. 
Vivement mercredi prochain !

----------


## Goji

> Dans 30 min.


Menteur  ::cry::

----------


## XWolverine

> Menteur


Meuh non, c'est juste que les légendaires 30 mn des membres de la CPC team ne sont pas dans le même référentiel temporel que celui de ses lecteurs  :;):

----------


## chenoir

> Meuh non, c'est juste que les légendaires 30 mn des membres de la CPC team ne sont pas dans le même référentiel temporel que celui de ses lecteurs


D'ailleurs, en réalité, dans le continuum espace/temps des locaux de CPC, la parution du canard est bihoraire, il parait toutes les demi-heures. Donc avec un différentiel d'environ 360, on aura un couly strip dans deux semaines environ.

----------


## alx

::o:  ::o:  ::o:  http://www.canardpc.com/couly.html  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Trop tard, on a enlevé le nouveau c'était un bug.

----------


## mrFish

Pas grave il est déjà dispo sur les réseaux P2P.

Et puis il reste encore la webcam.

----------


## TheToune

> Trop tard, on a enlevé le nouveau c'était un bug.


Vous êtes des monstres ...

Pire, vous êtes comme valve ... Vous devriez remplacer "bientôt" par un "When it's done"  ::o: 

 ::'(:  je suis en manque de couly strip ..;

----------


## Largeman

Est-ce que l'implantation de "A voir sur le site" à l'emplacement du Couly Strip signifie la disparition définitive de ce dernier ?!  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Est-ce que l'implantation de "A voir sur le site" à l'emplacement du Couly Strip signifie la disparition définitive de ce dernier ?!


Oh non  ::o:  !! L'aventure de Mike Hunt s'annonçait des plus incroyable !!  ::cry::

----------


## alx



----------


## Therapy2crew

Et ouais du coup ça donne quoi Mike Hunt ?

----------


## half

Bien toujours dans les carnets de Couly.

----------


## Anal Logique

> A ce sujet si un canard a pensé a sauvegarder les strips je suis preneur j'avais commencé puis bon je suis trop négligeant comme mec...


grosrelouquiarrive20ansaprèstoutlemonde: Moi aussi j'en veux !  ::mellow::

----------


## elkoo

Faut demander a PrinceGITS, il me semble qu'il les a tous. :balance:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne les ai pas tous. Il me manque ceux de la première version du site.

----------


## Anal Logique

:couine:

Yaurait moyen de m'envoyer ça ? (en mp parceque sinon l'artiste il va se facher tout rouge  :haha:  )

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faut que je les retrouve avant...  ::): 
Je te tiens au courant.

----------


## Anal Logique

Wokay :wabon:  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Perso ça m'intéresse fortement également, alors si t'es motivé pour faire des heureux...  :;):

----------


## kilfou

> Perso ça m'intéresse fortement également, alors si t'es motivé pour faire des heureux...


Ce qui me rendrait encore plus heureux, c'est que le projet d'un beau livre de Mr Couly sorte aux éditions PNS, période Joystick y compris.

Je me souviens qu'Ivan en avait parlé il y a fort fort longtemps.

Au pire, un sondage d'opinion comme pour le Spam Spam Cul Cul, ce serait sympa, et je suis persuadé qu'il y aurait tout plein de canards prêt à mettre, disons 30€ max, pour un beau livre relié et signé par Couly pourquoi pas.

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? Les canards et la rédac ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Mettre 30€ dans un "recueil" de Couly, franchement moi ça me botte carrément !  ::lol::

----------


## Anal Logique

Clairement, jsuis pour aussi !
D'ailleurs en parlant de sous faut que je retrouve ma cb pour me réabonner d'ailleurs ce soir  ::ninja::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Idem.

----------


## Pelomar

Autant une peluche, ouais bof mais non, mais un recueil Couly je claque 30 euros dedans sans aucune hésitation.

----------


## Jeckhyl

30 billets pour un recueil de BDs ?

----------


## Pelomar

> 30 billets pour un recueil de BDs ?


Ouais, je suis un fou moi.

(Bon un gros recueil quand meme)

----------


## Akodo

> Mettre 30€ dans un "recueil" de Couly, franchement moi ça me botte carrément !



Moi non  ::ninja:: 
:espritdecontradiction:

----------


## alx

> Moi non


Moi si.

----------


## Alab

Moi je l'achèterai mais pas à 30€, plutôt à 27€34.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi, 1€ fdpin.

----------


## Docjones

30 euros ?
Sans hésitez je fonce !
Mais faut que ce soit bourré à ras bord de dessins anciens mais aussi inédits.

----------


## Pelomar

Une aventure inédite de Slipman  ::lol::

----------


## Docjones

Oui, ou le grand retour de tarace est un idiot. ::rolleyes::

----------


## ryohji

> Oui, ou le grand retour de tarace est un idiot.


Alors là, je monte  à 35€.

----------


## Anal Logique

> Il faut que je les retrouve avant... 
> Je te tiens au courant.


PrinceGITS si tu repasse par la, on sait jamais  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Désolé.  ::P: 
Mais je suis assez occupé en ce moment (cf topic Papas canard).  :;): 
Je regarde ça ce weekend.

----------


## Goji

Mercredi c'est dans 30 minutes.

----------


## El Gringo

Plus que mercredi !

----------


## Goji

Mercredi, dix heures et demi, Couly sort de son lit et sourit. Malgré la pluie qui strie le ciel gris, le temps pourri, Couly ouïe les oiseaux qui de leurs nids font cui-cui (à St Maur c'est ainsi, et oui), alors il se dit qu'aujourd'hui un petit croquis, une connerie, ce serait exquis.
D'abord, un pipi, et puis promis, le strip du mercredi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Mercredi, dix heures et demi, Couly sort de son lit et sourit. Malgré la pluie qui strie le ciel gris, le temps pourri, Couly ouïe les oiseaux qui de leurs nids font cui-cui (à St Maur c'est ainsi, et oui), alors il se dit qu'aujourd'hui un petit croquis, une connerie, ce serait exquis.
> D'abord, un pipi, et puis promis, le strip du mercredi.


Joli.  ::): 

Si seulement ...

----------


## alx

Bien tenté, dommage...  ::cry::

----------


## George Sable

> Une aventure inédite de Slipman


Pipeman ou rien  :B):

----------


## Voldain

> Pipeman ou rien


Rien  :B): 




































(Stun nouveau personnage?)

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pipe-slip-tarace-man  ::o: .

----------


## Pelomar

*tousse*

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Vivement mercredi !

----------


## PrinceGITS

De quel jour et de quelle année ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Celui qui arrive dans 30 minutes.

----------


## alx

Ca y est cette fois c'est la bonne, tous les analystes le confirment : dans deux jours, c'est mercredi !  :Bave:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Oui mais avant-hier, c'était dimanche et on a pas eu notre canard à l'orange pour autant.

----------


## Pelomar

Couly et Sylvine, le complot des dessinateurs (de merde pour l'un) communo-nazis !

(D'ailleurs ils ont tous les deux un "y" dans leur pseudo. Coincidence ? CA M'ETTONERAIT !)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> CA M'ETTONERAIT !)


Tu mets 2 "t" pour être plus étonné ?  ::siffle:: 

En tout cas, ça me manque les Couly strips.  ::cry::

----------


## Cirth

humm, ils existent vraiment ces strips ?
Parceque dans l'hypothèse ou ils existent, je n'en vois qu'un le premier  ::o:  donc j'opterai plus pour un recurring gag du vrai faux strip mais je reste dans le doute.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ben on est mercredi, tu va pouvoir juger par toi même.
Je sens que ça vient là !  :Bave:

----------


## Pelomar

> humm, ils existent vraiment ces strips ?
> Parceque dans l'hypothèse ou ils existent, je n'en vois qu'un le premier  donc j'opterai plus pour un recurring gag du vrai faux strip mais je reste dans le doute.


Ca arrive, je le sens  :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vivement dimanche.

----------


## Say hello

Pas mal la technique de diversion pour le faire sortir mercredi!

----------


## Therapy2crew

Couly strip is a lie !

----------


## Akodo

> En tout cas, ça me manque les Couly strips.


Pas à moi, il dessine trop mal  ::o: 

:jet de pierre:

----------


## kilfou

Perso je préfère son travail sur le 187 que dans les numéros précédents.

J'aime beaucoup quand il n'est pas brouillon, qu'il a une belle ligne bien clair, je trouve que les hachures ne passent pas très bien avec les couleurs.

Pas taper, hein ?...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bollok man  ::wub::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bollok man


La branlette intellectuel à la vie dure.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, mais où t'as vu que c'était intellectuel ?
Et puis, même si ça plaît aux gens, laisse-les...
Nous on te poursuit pas avec des faux et des torches parce que t'adores les chemises à jabot !

----------


## alx

Mike Hunt  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Putain, mais où t'as vu que c'était intellectuel ?
> Et puis, même si ça plaît aux gens, laisse-les...
> Nous on te poursuit pas avec des faux et des torches parce que t'adores les chemises à jabot !


Non me suis mal exprimé Ce que je critique c'est l'attitude de fanboy aveugle de certains  et qui s'extasient devant un truc pas drole sous prétexte que c'est Couly.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Non me suis mal exprimé Ce que je critique c'est l'attitude de fanboy aveugle de certains et qui s'extasient devant un truc pas drole sous prétexte que c'est Couly.


Hôpital, charité, tout ça.

D'autant plus que j'ai toujours préféré les personnages récurrents made in Couly (Blague Vador, Pipman et cie) aux lapins qui spamment sans arrêts des dtc, prout, bites, propres à éveiller le pré-pubère refoulé qui semble sommeiller chez la majorité des membres de ce forum.
Je conçois donc qu'un strip sans vulgarité facile ne te fasse pas loler (encore que le mot bollok, ça devrait être tro rofl), mais en l'occurence ce strip m'a fait rire, tout comme celui du dernier cpc.

Ne t'en déplaise.

editage : j'ai oublié de mettre petit con.

Petit con.

----------


## Pelomar

Blague Vador  :Emo:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ta gueule le fanboy.
C'était pas drôle Blague Vador.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais bref, je pense qu'il a du potentiel ce petit Bollokman.

----------


## kilfou

J'aime beaucoup les BD mais des lapins commentant les news ça me manque.

En plus, ça fait super longtemps.  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Blague Vador


voilà ça c'était drole.  ::cry:: 

ici galaxy pizza. :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

> Non me suis mal exprimé Ce que je critique c'est l'attitude de fanboy aveugle de certains  et qui s'extasient devant un truc pas drole sous prétexte que c'est Couly.


En fait tu comprends pas que certaines personnes ne partagent pas tes goûts, c'est ça que tu voulais dire ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

Oui mais Mike Hunt c'était trop l'annonce genre "On va vous faire marre, marrer à vous en pissez dessus !!" 
Avec la guest star Mister PdeM au scénar !!

Et là *pffiouut*, le soufflé retombe, avec un correct Bollock man ...

Vous vous rendez compte de l'effet Duke Nukem là !
Grosse annonce, eau à la bouche, attente, attente, relances successives, 30 minutes et ... pas de Mike Hunt à moitié insérer dans de mystérieuses muqueuses !! MAIS ÇAY UN SCANDALE !

---------- Post added at 20h00 ---------- Previous post was at 19h57 ----------

Et non je ne mettrai pas de drapeau breton !

----------


## alx

> Avec la guest star Mister PdeM au scénar !!


Et Booooooob Arctooor  :Emo: 

Toi, toi tu me comprends, toi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Et Booooooob Arctooor 
> 
> Toi, toi tu me comprends, toi.


Pleurons ensemble mon ami  ::cry::  ...

----------


## Pelomar

Bollokman is back et j'avais raison, il est énorme.

----------


## xrogaan

Et toujours pas de bollokman !? C'est un scandale !  ::(:

----------


## xrogaan

> Et toujours pas de bollokman !? C'est un scandale !


Et je replussoie. C'est fini les vacances !  ::(:

----------


## Dj_gordon

Ça me manque ces strips ::'(:

----------


## Arseur

Oh oui  :Emo:

----------


## The Franceman

On devrait cloner Couly.

----------

